# Se habla español!



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola!
I am opening a new thread open to anyone...to meet with other Specktra girls/guys who speak, read, write Spanish/English or Spanglish.

Hola Bienvenida/os!
Esto es un nuevo foro, abierto a cualquier persona, para encontrar con gente que habla, lee, o escribe español/inglés o spanglish.

Let's get to know each other!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 4, 2009)

hola mi espanol no es muy bueno. but i'll give it a try.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_hola mi espanol no es muy bueno. but i'll give it a try._

 
hola nursee81. 
yay! gracias por escribir! thanks for writing!


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 4, 2009)

hola como estas chiquilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




espero que estes muy bien <3

cant wait for every1 to start joining in on the fun


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmami* 

 
_hola como estas chiquilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




espero que estes muy bien <3

cant wait for every1 to start joining in on the fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 YES!!! YAY!!!

estoy super bien! y tu makeupmami? de donde eres?
i'm so excited to be a part of Specktra. I have learned so much regarding makeup, and have met so many friendly people here!


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 4, 2009)

Does "¿donde esta su pantalones?" count?  its all I know.   jk


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Does "¿donde esta su pantalones?" count? its all I know.  jk_


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_YES!!! YAY!!!

estoy super bien! y tu makeupmami? de donde eres?
i'm so excited to be a part of Specktra. I have learned so much regarding makeup, and have met so many friendly people here!_

 

bien bien, estoy un poco enfermita pero bien lolol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bueno yo soy de louisiana pero mi mama,papa y tambien mi esposo son de honduras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y tu?

i am so happy to be a part of specktra too i luv it much more than youtube especially since there has been all the drama w/ the haters n all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i agree i have learned so much about different methods of applying makeup n the products ( specktra is making me go brooookkkeeee lolol








) hahaha n every1 is so sweet n helpful


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola bonitas! 

Como estan?!


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 4, 2009)

hola munequitas! Yo tambien muy feliz siendo parte de este forum lindo! Sin el no tuviera ningun conocimiento de la aplicacion de sombra, base, sejas nenas estuviera super que perdida!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

soy del estado de wisconsin, pero ahora vivo en Birmingham, Alabama. 
mi papa es polaco (from Poland) & mi mama es mejicana (from Mexico). 
mi esposo es oaxaqueño, (from Oaxaca, Mexico) el habla ingles, español, y zapoteco.

mucho gusto conocerte!


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_soy del estado de wisconsin, pero ahora vivo en Birmingham, Alabama. 
mi papa es polaco (from Poland) & mi mama es mejicana (from Mexico). 
mi esposo es oaxaqueño, (from Oaxaca, Mexico) el habla ingles, español, y zapoteco.

mucho gusto conocerte!_

 
wow que bien!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y tambien mucho gusto <333


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Hola bonitas! 

Como estan?!_

 
Muy bien, y tu? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_hola munequitas! Yo tambien muy feliz siendo parte de este forum lindo! Sin el no tuviera ningun conocimiento de la aplicacion de sombra, base, sejas nenas estuviera super que perdida!_

 
Specktra ha sido como una hermana o amiga enseñandome todo lo que uno quisiera aprender sobre el maquillaje y aun aprendo nuevas cosas todos los dias!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Does "¿donde esta su pantalones?" count? its all I know.  jk_

 
LOL. good one.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 4, 2009)

Cuando mis pantalones estan en fuego, me gusta bailar en la biblioteca con los borrachos.


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmami* 

 
_wow que bien!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y tambien mucho gusto <333_

 






 HOLA CHICAS! I speak both Spanish and English and am grateful for this thread.. I am relatively new to Spectra but have been learning to enjoy it more.

Soy originalmente de Sud America y he vivido en Europa y los E.U. asi que es muy interesante estar aqui. 

I hope we continue to speak Spanish in these threads!

Gracias and Thanks!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





 HOLA CHICAS! I speak both Spanish and English and am grateful for this thread.. I am relatively new to Spectra but have been learning to enjoy it more.

Soy originalmente de Sud America y he vivido en Europa y los E.U. asi que es muy interesante estar aqui. 

I hope we continue to speak Spanish in these threads!

Gracias and Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow, me encantaria saber de tus viajes en el mundo!
nunca he viajado fuera de norteamerica. 
bienvenida.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Cuando mis pantalones estan en fuego, me gusta bailar en la biblioteca con los borrachos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
translation: when my pants are on fire, i like to dance in the library with the drunks. 






hehe MACLovin. muy bien tu español!


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 5, 2009)

haha, that's what happens when you live in Miami. I'm not hispanic, but I pretty much feel like I'm Cuban by association. lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 5, 2009)

hola mamacitas!


----------



## User93 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola a a todas guapas! Adoro espanol y estoy muuuy feliz con esta tema! Quiero conocer a todas


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

MacLovin: 
cuban by association 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would love to experience Miami someday.
me gustaria ir a Miami un dia para ver como esta el ambiente.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_hola mamacitas!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Hola a a todas guapas! Adoro espanol y estoy muuuy feliz con esta tema! Quiero conocer a todas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que bueno! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diganos de donde eres?


----------



## User93 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pues ahora vivo en Moscu, Rusia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pero estoy espanola por una parte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mi espanol no es el espanol mas perfecto, peto a mi encanta hablar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y conocer a todas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sabeis esta cancion - "mamaciiiita, oh my God I think you're on fire, do you want me to bring you water?" de Pharell?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

tenia una buena amiga de russia, que estaba aqui en los estados unidos con una visa para estudiar. pero perdi contacto con ella hace muchos años. 
no conosco la cancion de Pharrell, pero si me dices como se llama tal vez la puedo encontrar.
me fascina los acentos diferentes como los de españa o argentina.
por ejemplo, I love to watch foreign films...
me gusta la pelicula "El laberinto del fauno", aka "Pan's Labyrinth".


----------



## Amaia (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_me gusta la pelicula "El laberinto del fauno", aka "Pan's Labyrinth"._

 

Ya somos dos!! esa pelicula es una de mis favoritas.

Muchas gracias por invitarme a participar


----------



## User93 (Mar 5, 2009)

Me fascina los acentos diferentes tambien! Ayer yo vi una pelicula espanola muuuy grasiosa - se llama "cha cha cha". Yo le vi en youtube, en 10 partes. Me gosto mucho! Si vosotras quieren ver tambien solo teneis que buscar "cha cha cha pelicula".
Esta cancion es nada especial chiquilla_loca, pero se llama "mamacita". Es un soundtrack de "fast&furious" yo creo


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

yo vivo en florida pero soy de nueva york. Mis papas son de Guatemala. I always get told that I am the tallest gautemalan people have seen. don't know if its funny or offensive lol.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_ I love to watch foreign films...
me gusta la pelicula "El laberinto del fauno", aka "Pan's Labyrinth"._

 
I LOVE that movie!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola!
Que bien que haiga un foro para los que hablan español 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pues yo soy nacida aquie en los Estados Unidos pero mis ambos padres son de Acapulco, Guerrero Mex. Ahi es donde yo estube la mayoria de mi infancia, y Acapulco es mi hogar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E tenido el placer de visitar varios estados de Mexico, y mi favorito es Oaxaca! Tiene mucha cultura y la comida esta super deliciosa!

Espero todas esten bien


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo quiero visitar acapulco, escucho muchas cosas bonita de ese lugar. Me encanta la comioda mejicana.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Yo quiero visitar acapulco, escucho muchas cosas bonita de ese lugar. Me encanta la comioda mejicana._

 
Si! Es muy bonito, especialmente las playas de Acapulco. Tienen muchas discotecas, pero la mas conocida es "Palladium" y de comida me encantan los mariscos de Acapulco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tienen un refresco que solo se vende en Acapulco se llama "Yoli" es de limon, pero no es igual a sprite o 7up. Extraño mi acapulquito


----------



## n_c (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola bellas! Representando Mexico D.F.! Pero vivo en California. Disculpen mi Espanol escrito, les juro cuando hablo es casi perfecto. Gusto de conocerlas


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola Muchachas o muchachos =]
Yo estoy igual que n_c, lo hablo perfecto pero no se escribirlo perfectamente, 
Me gusta que haiga mas personas que hablen y entiendan espanol =]


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Ruby_Woo: I admire your makeup skills so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gracias a todas por particpar!

Mi mama es de Cd. Juarez, Chihuahua, so I have family there & I love it! Es una ciudad grande. 
I'm so looking forward to visiting where my husband is from, which is Oaxaca, and he's from a pueblo pequeño. Para navidad hicimos tamales oaxaqueños con hoja de platano, salieron muy ricos, I have never tried them before. Mi esposo me enseño como hacerlos.
Hable con mi suegra por telefono y me dijo cuando vaya que me va enseñar como hacer tejate. alguien lo conoce?
Hablando de mariscos...me encanta coktel de camaron.
ay, ya me dio hambre!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Hola bellas! Representando Mexico D.F.! Pero vivo en California. Disculpen mi Espanol escrito, les juro cuando hablo es casi perfecto. Gusto de conocerlas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chilanga! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Hola Muchachas o muchachos =]
Yo estoy igual que n_c, lo hablo perfecto pero no se escribirlo perfectamente, 
Me gusta que haiga mas personas que hablen y entiendan espanol =]_

 
Bienvenidas muchachas!


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Ruby_Woo: I admire your makeup skills so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gracias a todas por particpar!

Mi mama es de Cd. Juarez, Chihuahua, so I have family there & I love it! Es una ciudad grande. 



_

 

Wow chiquilla_loca,pero que chiquito es el mundo,yo soy de CD.Juarez,pero tengo 11 años viviendo en Chula Vista,y ya tengo tres años que no visito a mi familia.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

me gustan las peliculas de Guillermo Del Toro.
hizo otra que se llama "The Orphanage" es de terror. 
Unas partes me asustaron mucho.


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 5, 2009)

a mi me gusto una pelicula mexicana que se llamaba Cronos,(it's a horror movie) and i like The Orphanage too!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Wow chiquilla_loca,pero que chiquito es el mundo,yo soy de CD.Juarez,pero tengo 11 años viviendo en Chula Vista,y ya tengo tres años que no visito a mi familia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Paisana!
la ultima vez que fui era en el verano de 2007. fue la primera vez que voy como adulta sin mi papas, ya tenia como 11 años sin ir. lleve mis hijos a conocer la grande familia que tengo. y hasta cruce la frontera caminado en la puente, con toda y maleta, lo recuerdo como que si fue ayer, porque habia mucho viento y la tierra me estaba picando los ojos.


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Paisana!
la ultima vez que fui era en el verano de 2007. fue la primera vez que voy como adulta sin mi papas, ya tenia como 11 años sin ir. lleve mis hijos a conocer la grande familia que tengo. y hasta cruce la frontera caminado en la puente, con toda y maleta, lo recuerdo como que si fue ayer, porque habia mucho viento y la tierra me estaba picando los ojos._

 
lol,i remember those winds,y como se pegaba la tierra a las pestañas cuando las traes pintadas o en el l/s,jeje.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_yo vivo en florida pero soy de nueva york. Mis papas son de Guatemala. I always get told that I am the tallest gautemalan people have seen. don't know if its funny or offensive lol._

 
Mis papas son de guatemala tambien. Yo vivo y naci en Nueva York. Toda mi familia son 'short' tambien lmao. 

Girl please I am 5'4 and people in my family think im a giant. I am probably the same height as most men in my family, or if not they are about an inch taller. My mom and sister are 4'11.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Ruby_Woo: I admire your makeup skills so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Muchas gracias!! 

Yo tube la suerte de estudiar en Mexico, asi que mi español escrito es decente. Mi mama hace los tamales de oja de platano tambien, en mi opinion saben mas ricos que los tamales de oja de elote. 

OMG I love Coktel de camaron! yuuuum!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Mis papas son de guatemala tambien. Yo vivo y naci en Nueva York. Toda mi familia son 'short' tambien lmao. 

Girl please I am 5'4 and people in my family think im a giant. I am probably the same height as most men in my family, or if not they are about an inch taller. My mom and sister are 4'11._

 
Yo tambiem son 5'4''. Mis tios son altos con 6'0''. I guess were giants lol.
En que parte de nuva york vives?


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Muchas gracias!! 

Yo tube la suerte de estudiar en Mexico, asi que mi español escrito es decente. Mi mama hace los tamales de oja de platano tambien, en mi opinion saben mas ricos que los tamales de oja de elote. 

OMG I love Coktel de camaron! yuuuum!_

 
your mom can throw down with cocktel de camarones? creo que necesitamos tener una cita de encuentro, lugar: la cocina de la mama de ruby_woo lol!

Mi espanol escrito es muy pero muy feo pero lo hablo sin pensar dos veces. Yo soy de Guayaquil , Ecuador por eso soy laguayaca! Tengo 23 anos estare en Guayaquil otra vez el proximo jueves yay! estoy tan feliz de poder ver a mis abuelos y primas. 

Bienvenidas todas mis hermanas hispanas en Specktra es como si todas fueramos conocidas de por anos y todas tienen un corazon super dulce. Todas somos como hermanas y nuestra mama MAC


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_your mom can throw down with cocktel de camarones? creo que necesitamos tener una cita de encuentro, lugar: la cocina de la mama de ruby_woo lol!

Mi espanol escrito es muy pero muy feo pero lo hablo sin pensar dos veces. Yo soy de Guayaquil , Ecuador por eso soy laguayaca! Tengo 23 anos estare en Guayaquil otra vez el proximo jueves yay! estoy tan feliz de poder ver a mis abuelos y primas. 

Bienvenidas todas mis hermanas hispanas en Specktra es como si todas fueramos conocidas de por anos y todas tienen un corazon super dulces. Todas somos como hermanas y nuestra mama MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ja ja! Enserio que si! Mi mama hace (lo que yo pienso es) los mejores platos de Camarones! Hace Camaron al mojo de ajo, Camarones a la diabla, sopa de camaron, coktel de camaron y Ceviche!!

Yo no e visitado Acapulco desde el 2005. Ahorita la situacion esta mal, pero la verdad si quiero ir.

Yay! Viva la mama MAC! je je


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ja ja! Enserio que si! Mi mama hace (lo que yo pienso es) los mejores platos de Camarones! Hace Camaron al mojo de ajo, Camarones a la diabla, sopa de camaron, coktel de camaron y Ceviche!!

Yo no e visitado Acapulco desde el 2005. Ahorita la situacion esta mal, pero la verdad si quiero ir.

Yay! Viva la mama MAC! je je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que Viva! pero no en mi bolsillo jaja! Ceviche mmm!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Que bueno que ya comi lunch!

Pero no saben la cantidad de cravings que me estan dando, de verdad!
I LOVE CEVICHE, and I can make ceviche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que rico!
Me encanta tambien los chiles relleños (no los de carne molida) no mas con queso Chihuahua. I could make a list from here to tommorrow! jaja


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Bienvenidas todas mis hermanas hispanas en Specktra es como si todas fueramos conocidas de por anos y todas tienen un corazon super dulce._

 
exactamente! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well said!


----------



## n_c (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ja ja! Enserio que si! Mi mama hace (lo que yo pienso es) los mejores platos de Camarones! Hace Camaron al mojo de ajo, Camarones a la diabla, sopa de camaron, coktel de camaron y Ceviche!!

Yo no e visitado Acapulco desde el 2005. Ahorita la situacion esta mal, pero la verdad si quiero ir.

Yay! Viva la mama MAC! je je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dios mio, que hambre! I thought I just ate....hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Camarones a la diabla are insanely good.


----------



## User93 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mmmm camarones! Tenemos muchas mexicanas asi, si? Yo quiero visitar a Mexico muchissimo. Acapulco o pode ser Cancun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mi novio tiene un amigo de Mazatlan, y pode ser vamos a visitarle. Mi espanol escrito es feo pero me encanta hablar espanol con vosotras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Queria encontarar todas vosotras (y  probar camarones de Ruby_Woo's mama!!!!!)


----------



## emmy282 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola chicas! Yo soy Emma, y vivo en España. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encantada de saludarlas! 
Llevo viviendo aqui más de 20 años, aunq soy inglesa de nacimiento.
Espero poder hablar mucho con vosotras!!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Cuando mis pantalones estan en fuego, me gusta bailar en la biblioteca con los borrachos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
a mi tammbiiiieeeenn! LOL!


----------



## Willa (Mar 6, 2009)

Una cervezza por favor?

Ok, that's it, I don't know much more
Shame on me
French and spanish look so much alike, I wish I knew more


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 6, 2009)

si que somos mujeres hispanas bien hechas ya empesamos hablando de pura comida


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 6, 2009)

Bueno nenas que piensan de las proximas coleciones que van a salir? Yo estoy super contenta por Style Warriors creo que eso se llama! Las otras no tanto ya tanto tengo que los colores ni me atraen por que pues ya los tengo jaja...necesitan colores fuera de lo normal no piensan?


----------



## User93 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola Emmy! Eres de Malaga, si? Hace 2 anos visito Malaga, me gosto muuuucho! Es la cuidad marveillosa!

Laguayaca - jaja, la comida es una cosa mas importante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Estoy super contenta por Style Warriors tambien. Me encanta este embalaje con prints animales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quiero mucho el bronzer y blush...  Y una pintalabios rosa, yo ne recuerdo el nombre! Peroooo Hace 1,5 meses volvio de Brasil, y ahora no tengo mucho dinero


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 6, 2009)

Mi ojo esta tras de le sombra amarilla y morada...pero en verdad me gustan muchas de ellas! Tambien me gusta la presentacion de los productos!


----------



## User93 (Mar 6, 2009)

Esta colecion me parece muy "feminina" con estos prints... "Night Maneuver" y "Soft Force" son mis favoritas de las sombras! Queria comprar estos mucho... Quiero TODO de esta colecion chicas.. Todooooo!!!!


----------



## emmy282 (Mar 6, 2009)

A mi también me gusta Style Warriors, la sombre amarilla, Bright Future creo q se llama, será mia!!! Y los glosses... El amarillo y el rosa tienen buena pinta. 

De Sugarsweet compraré un par de Shadesticks, y Aquavert. Y de Rose Romance no estoy segura... No me llama mucho la atención...

Alibi: Sí, vivo en Málaga! Alterno entre Málaga ciudad y un pueblo pequeñito a 50km de allí.


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Hola bonitas! 

Como estan?!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_hola munequitas! Yo tambien muy feliz siendo parte de este forum lindo! Sin el no tuviera ningun conocimiento de la aplicacion de sombra, base, sejas nenas estuviera super que perdida!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_






 HOLA CHICAS! I speak both Spanish and English and am grateful for this thread.. I am relatively new to Spectra but have been learning to enjoy it more.

Soy originalmente de Sud America y he vivido en Europa y los E.U. asi que es muy interesante estar aqui. 

I hope we continue to speak Spanish in these threads!

Gracias and Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Hola a a todas guapas! Adoro espanol y estoy muuuy feliz con esta tema! Quiero conocer a todas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hola!
Que bien que haiga un foro para los que hablan español 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pues yo soy nacida aquie en los Estados Unidos pero mis ambos padres son de Acapulco, Guerrero Mex. Ahi es donde yo estube la mayoria de mi infancia, y Acapulco es mi hogar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E tenido el placer de visitar varios estados de Mexico, y mi favorito es Oaxaca! Tiene mucha cultura y la comida esta super deliciosa!

Espero todas esten bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Hola bellas! Representando Mexico D.F.! Pero vivo en California. Disculpen mi Espanol escrito, les juro cuando hablo es casi perfecto. Gusto de conocerlas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Hola Muchachas o muchachos =]
Yo estoy igual que n_c, lo hablo perfecto pero no se escribirlo perfectamente, 
Me gusta que haiga mas personas que hablen y entiendan espanol =]_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_Hola chicas! Yo soy Emma, y vivo en España. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encantada de saludarlas! 
Llevo viviendo aqui más de 20 años, aunq soy inglesa de nacimiento.
Espero poder hablar mucho con vosotras!!_

 


























:  D


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Bueno nenas que piensan de las proximas coleciones que van a salir? Yo estoy super contenta por Style Warriors creo que eso se llama! Las otras no tanto ya tanto tengo que los colores ni me atraen por que pues ya los tengo jaja...necesitan colores fuera de lo normal no piensan?_

 

pienso que mac esta haciendo un buen trabajo dejandonos sin dienero ajjajajajjaj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero estoy contenta por lo que viene

Sugar sweet: ahhh ya quiero que sea la otra semana! me interesa mucho los lippies y msfs de esta colecion quiero probar lollipop lovin, st germain y BUBBLES!!!<~~me atrae mucho quiero saber como se mira ya puesto y todo


rose romance: de toda las cosas me gusta los beauty powders que tiene la rosa en medio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




double dazzle:dazzle glasses yayyyyy! jaja
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Style warriors: me encanta las sombras night manuever y tempting ( creo que es un perm right??) y los blushes n the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





yeah quiero ver colores differentes cuz mac siempre sale con repromotes or colores que se parecen de el perm line asi paso con mucha de la sombras en bbr


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Hola Muchachas o muchachos =]
*Yo estoy igual que n_c, lo hablo perfecto pero no se escribirlo perfectamente*, 
Me gusta que haiga mas personas que hablen y entiendan espanol =]_

 

lo mismo con migo lol


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_Hola chicas! Yo soy Emma, y vivo en España. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encantada de saludarlas! 
Llevo viviendo aqui más de 20 años, aunq soy inglesa de nacimiento.
Espero poder hablar mucho con vosotras!!_

 
saludos emma! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Una cervezza por favor?_

 
eso si es una frase escencial


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmami* 

 
_lo mismo con migo lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yo tambien lol

holaaaaaaa


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmami* 

 
_lo mismo con migo lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Yo tambien lol

holaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no se preocupen chicas! no spelling or grammar checking here!

yo y mi buen amiga en el trabajo siempre hablamos spanglish
and it's so funny, when i'm like "me puedes dar un spoon?" 
and other coworkers are like, okay i did understand part of that.


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_no se preocupen chicas! *no spelling or grammar checking here!*

yo y mi buen amiga en el trabajo siempre hablamos spanglish
and it's so funny, when i'm like "me puedes dar un spoon?" 
and other coworkers are like, okay i did understand part of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank god jaja!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i talk to my hubby  in spanglish alll the time n even to some of my friends who are not too good at english but they still manage to understand lol


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

Que musica les gustan escuchar en español?


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 6, 2009)

Si no tienen aquavert yo creo que es un "must have" 

Si los glosses de Style Warriors= Calientes!

Sugarsweet solo quiero los MSFs pero no voy a estar aqui espero encontrarlos luego en el CCO!


----------



## n_c (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Que musica les gustan escuchar en español?_

 
En este momento Mana.


----------



## Rosario (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola Hermosas/os hehehe 
  So great to find this thread, at work i was recently put in charge of a branch where i need to speak & write in spanish since im the only spanish speaker in our dept.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hojala que con este foro pueda yo practicar mi espanol y escribir. My spanish has been awful but this will be a great experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: my parents are from Sonora Mexico but i was born here in California! Espero hablar con todas ustedes!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 6, 2009)

La musica que me gusta en español es Rock/Ska. 

-Cafe Tacuba
-Enanitos Verdes
-El Gran Silencio
-Jaguares/Caifanes
-La Tremenda Korte
-El Salon Victoria
-Ska-p
-Mana
-Los Hombres G

ese tipo de musica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tambien me gusta los classicos mexicanos:

-Jose Jose
-Marco Antonio Solis
-Juan Gabriel
-Los Yonics (theyre from acapulco, so its a must! lol)
-Chalino Sanchez
-Los Tigres del Norte

Me gusto de todo un poco.


----------



## Rosario (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola RubyWoo mi nombre es Anna 
Tienes muy buen gusto en musica!! aparte de los que nombraste eston son mis favoritos....
Julieta Venegas (sabe dar conciertos esta mujer!!!)
Belanova
Juanes (gaupisimo hehehe)
 y para rancheras me encanta Ramon Ayala 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_La musica que me gusta en español es Rock/Ska. 

-Cafe Tacuba
-Enanitos Verdes
-El Gran Silencio
-Jaguares/Caifanes
-La Tremenda Korte
-El Salon Victoria
-Ska-p
-Mana
-Los Hombres G

ese tipo de musica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tambien me gusta los classicos mexicanos:

-Jose Jose
-Marco Antonio Solis
-Juan Gabriel
-Los Yonics (theyre from acapulco, so its a must! lol)
-Chalino Sanchez
-Los Tigres del Norte

Me gusto de todo un poco.




_


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_En este momento Mana._

 
tambien me gusta Mana. soy fan desde 96.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rosario* 

 
_Hola Hermosas/os hehehe 
So great to find this thread, at work i was recently put in charge of a branch where i need to speak & write in spanish since im the only spanish speaker in our dept.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hojala que con este foro pueda yo practicar mi espanol y escribir. My spanish has been awful but this will be a great experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: my parents are from Sonora Mexico but i was born here in California! Espero hablar con todas ustedes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hola, bienvenida!
i know exactly what you're talking about, at my job too, there aren't many bilinguals and sometimes they give us documents to translate, but it gives me headaches, verbally i can do it, but writing it down...is like ahhh!
entonces practicamos juntas okay?
english is my first language, but i self taught Spanish when i was 15yrs old.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

mi gusto de musica es un poco de todo...
Marco Antonio Solis, Los Temerarios, romanticos..
Any Duranguense
Mariachi 
Reggaeton, Bachata
Factoria, Aventura, Don Omar
Enrique Iglesias
La Oreja de Van Gogh
Ricardo Arjona
Belinda
Sin Bandera
Ana Gabriel
Calle 13
Julieta Venegas
K-paz de la Sierra
Patrulla 81


----------



## Rosario (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Chiquilla Loca! Gusto en conocerte,
 wow self taught spanish that is great!! the only reason i know spanish is because of my parents since they came to the US not knowing one bit of english. At work im noticing i really need to work on my spanish as to communicating business wise so we can definitely help each other out!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

hola anna! mucho gusto!
self-taught...as i'm half mexican and all i did was watch novelas with my spanish dictionary and have spanish speaking friends....ja ja ja
my younger years when we would go to mexico, i would play with my cousins but could never really talk to them and communicate with words, just smiles, hand gestures & such.


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Que musica les gustan escuchar en español?_

 

-nething reggaeton whether it be old school/ new i especially like the old school though  

y tambien me gusta el rock , unas canciones de heavy metal (english/spanish) bachata i like techno too


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 6, 2009)

Its so hard to teach kids spanish! Specially if you're spouse speaks english only.

Se me difficulta enseñarle español a mi hijo porque todo mundo le habla en ingles.  Cuando el tiene sed me dice "Mami agua? or Mami cheche for Leche"
y sabe "Ojos, nariz, boca, arriva, abajo" but other things are harder.

BOO!

I was fortunate to be raised in Acapulco, spanish is actually my first language. English I picked up when I came back to the states in 3rd grade!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Its so hard to teach kids spanish! Specially if you're spouse speaks english only.

Se me difficulta enseñarle español a mi hijo porque todo mundo le habla en ingles. Cuando el tiene sed me dice "Mami agua? or Mami cheche for Leche"
y sabe "Ojos, nariz, boca, arriva, abajo" but other things are harder.

BOO!

I was fortunate to be raised in Acapulco, spanish is actually my first language. English I picked up when I came back to the states in 3rd grade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cuantos años tiene tu hijo?
Los mios tienen 11 y 6, y entienden español, pero raro que lo quieran hablar. bueno mi hijo que es mas shy pero mi'ja que tiene 11 tiene una amiguita en la escuela que habla solo español y eso le esta ayudando mucho a practicar. 
mientras estan chiquitos creo que es mas facil que aprenden. fijate que aqui no hay tantos hispanos y luego pusieron mis dos hijos en la programa de "ESL" en la escuela.


----------



## User93 (Mar 7, 2009)

Me gusta Mana mucho tambien! Calle 13, Molotov y artistas espanoles - Nach Y Mala Rodriguez... Ruby_Woo y chiquilla_loca - chicas vosotras me parecen tan jovensitas en fotos (FOTDs de Ruby Woo y Chiquilla tuvo una foto en userpic), y vosotras ya teneis los hijos!! Mamis calientes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jajaja otra frase esential en espanol (y la sola que mis amigos saben jaja) - "Dos tequilas por favor!"


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 7, 2009)

En verdad que son mamas calientes!


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 7, 2009)

Buenas tardes chulerias!  Que chevere esta esto.  Sobre las peliculas que ustedes estaban mencionando antes....a mi tambien me encanto Pan's Labyrinth, El Orfanato, Frida, y Motorcycle Diaries.  Si tienen mas sugestiones porfavor dejenme saber!! No puedo creer que nadie a mencionado a Aventura.  <3


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 7, 2009)

aver de peliculas me gustan...
-La Mala Educasion
-Nicotina
-Amores Perros
-Babel
-Hasta el viento tiene miedo
-Bajo la misma luna
-Voces inocentes
-Amarte Duele
-Pan Labirynth
-El Orfanato
-Rec (they remade it in the US called quarantine)
y classico cine mexicano depende de la pelicula, pero me gustaban de Pedro Infante y Mario Moreno Cantinflas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Escribo mas cuando me acuerde!


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Yo tambiem son 5'4''. Mis tios son altos con 6'0''. I guess were giants lol.
En que parte de nuva york vives?_

 
en long island, yo vivi en queens todo mi vida pero hace como 5 anos me mude para long island, y tu de que parte eras?


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_aver de peliculas me gustan...
-La Mala Educasion
-Nicotina
-Amores Perros
-Babel
-Hasta el viento tiene miedo
-Bajo la misma luna
-Voces inocentes
-*Amarte Duele*
-Pan Labirynth
-El Orfanato
-Rec (they remade it in the US called quarantine)
y classico cine mexicano depende de la pelicula, pero me gustaban de Pedro Infante y Mario Moreno Cantinflas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Escribo mas cuando me acuerde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ohhh man amarte duele ! gracias!!!! Me recuerdo que mi hermana de guatemala me dijo que esa pelicula era buenisima y yo la baje en mi laptop y me encanto. Thanks for reminding me! lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_wow, me encantaria saber de tus viajes en el mundo!
nunca he viajado fuera de norteamerica. 
bienvenida._

 





 Hola Chica! He vivido en Madrid, Espana, Paris, and London - New York City - Miami - and BA.. el mundo es grande y espectacular!


----------



## User93 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^ WOW! Me encanta viajar! Me gustaria saber mas sobre tu viajes tambien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que tal mamacitas? Yo tengo 3 dias libres de universidad porque estamos celebrando 8 de marzo... Para mi es solo una posobilidad para dormir mas


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 8, 2009)

Amarte Duele la tengo tambien, me gusto mucho!
Amores Perros y Tu mama tambien, me gustan por Gael...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alguien ha visto la pelicula de Barbara Mori, "La mujer de mi hermano"? o
Trade.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_En verdad que son mamas calientes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 ~G~R~A~C~I~A~S~

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Me gusta Mana mucho tambien! Calle 13, Molotov y artistas espanoles - Nach Y Mala Rodriguez... Ruby_Woo y chiquilla_loca - chicas vosotras me parecen tan jovensitas en fotos (FOTDs de Ruby Woo y Chiquilla tuvo una foto en userpic), y vosotras ya teneis los hijos!! Mamis calientes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jajaja otra frase esential en espanol (y la sola que mis amigos saben jaja) - "Dos tequilas por favor!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Por supuesto que si!





Pa'rriba Pa'bajo Pal' centro Pa' dentro


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 8, 2009)

Hay Dios Mio ----El Orfanato freaked me out! jajajaja


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 8, 2009)

How about la pelicula de Papa Noel que tocaban todos los anos en Univision lol Era yo launica que la vio casi todos los anos? Creo que todavia la tocan


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 8, 2009)

Univision o Telemundo ---I like Telemundo better their novelas are awesome!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 8, 2009)

ay hola chicas!!!

que padre un tema en español...yo me llamo Graciela y soy y vivo en Mexico, me encanta specktra...aunque mi ingles no es bueno, pero me doy una idea con todo lo maravilloso que aqui me han enseñado...jajaj si tan solo me hubieran visto como me maquillaba antes y despues de specktra...jaja que espanto de verdad que amo este site!!

p.s prefiero telemundo yo tambien, me encantan sin senos no hay paraiso, el cartel y nuevo rico nuevo pobre...jejejje...saludos !!!

p.s en cuanto a las nuevas colecciones de mac...creo que tristemente voy a pasar el dolar ya se nos fue bien caro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...y una sola sombra ya es mucho dinero...ni modo me conformare con ver aqui las fotos


----------



## User93 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola Graciela! Bienvenida! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chiquilla_loca - me gosto mucho "la mujer de mi hermano", pero mas que esta pelicula me gosto una cancion de soundtrack - "Baby blues" de Andrea Echverri! Estoy buscando esta cancion pero no puedo encontrar... Solo escucho en youtube todo el tiempo... Mamis, vosotras no teneis un mp3 huh???


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Veo que no ha dicho de donde soy hehe,,
Soy nacida en Los Angeles California woot woot! Vivo en Texas pero no me gusta =[,Extrano mi California!!
Mi familia todos son de Guadalajara ,Jalisco =]

Y me encanta todo tipo de musica en espanol y ingles, country no me gusta es todo =D


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Veo que no ha dicho de donde soy hehe,,
Soy nacida en Los Angeles California woot woot! Vivo en Texas pero no me gusta =[,Extrano mi California!!
Mi familia todos son de Guadalajara ,Jalisco =]

Y me encanta todo tipo de musica en espanol y ingles, country no me gusta es todo =D_

 
Yo tambien me crie en Los Angeles estuve hay el verano pasado!
I miss my city of Angels too!

Sin Senos no Hay Paraiso es una muy buena novela pena es que en verdad pasan cosas asi! Una cosa que me molesta de esa novela es que esas chicas no paracen jovencitas de 14-17 anos lol


----------



## n_c (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_fijate que aqui no hay tantos hispanos y luego pusieron mis dos hijos en la programa de "ESL" en la escuela._

 





ESL are you kidding?!?!? Ahhhh de seguro porque en alguna forma indicaste que en casa alguien habla Espanol. Es lo mismo que paso con mi hija y ella no habla Espanol. Cada grado la ponian en ESL y tuve que hablar con las maestras para ponerla en la clase correcta. Si claro que se le pego unas palabras en Espanol pero al final it held her back. Ella esta en el quinto ahora y ahora puedo decir que esta donde debe estar.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Amarte Duele la tengo tambien, me gusto mucho!
Amores Perros y Tu mama tambien, me gustan por Gael...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alguien ha visto la pelicula de Barbara Mori, "La mujer de mi hermano"? o
Trade._

 

La mujer de mi hermano es otra que es buenisima


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_





ESL are you kidding?!?!? Ahhhh de seguro porque en alguna forma indicaste que en casa alguien habla Espanol. Es lo mismo que paso con mi hija y ella no habla Espanol. Cada grado la ponian en ESL y tuve que hablar con las maestras para ponerla en la clase correcta. Si claro que se le pego unas palabras en Espanol pero al final it held her back. Ella esta en el quinto ahora y ahora puedo decir que esta donde debe estar._

 
que bueno por su hija, siempre hay que estar muy pendiente de lo que pasa en la escuela. 
pienso que paso eso porque sus papas son imigrantes de mexico y preguntan de donde son los papas y que idioma hablan en la casa.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_ay hola chicas!!!

que padre un tema en español...yo me llamo Graciela y soy y vivo en Mexico, me encanta specktra...aunque mi ingles no es bueno, pero me doy una idea con todo lo maravilloso que aqui me han enseñado...jajaj si tan solo me hubieran visto como me maquillaba antes y despues de specktra...jaja que espanto de verdad que amo este site!!

p.s prefiero telemundo yo tambien, me encantan sin senos no hay paraiso, el cartel y nuevo rico nuevo pobre...jejejje...saludos !!!

p.s en cuanto a las nuevas colecciones de mac...creo que tristemente voy a pasar el dolar ya se nos fue bien caro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...y una sola sombra ya es mucho dinero...ni modo me conformare con ver aqui las fotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
bienvenida Graciela! saludos a mejico! yo tambien aprecio este lindo website por haberme enseñado muchas cosas sobre el maquillaje.
que lindo bebito en tu foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no se siente triste, no tengo feria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 para comprar Mac, ni sabia mucho de la marca hasta que encontre a Specktra, pero lo que veo me encanta!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_Buenas tardes chulerias! Que chevere esta esto. Sobre las peliculas que ustedes estaban mencionando antes....a mi tambien me encanto Pan's Labyrinth, El Orfanato, Frida, y Motorcycle Diaries. Si tienen mas sugestiones porfavor dejenme saber!! No puedo creer que nadie a mencionado a Aventura. <3_

 
hola mizzbeba! ami me encanta Aventura! Corazoncito es mi ringtone!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 11, 2009)

estaba viendo mi coleccion de peliculas
y si no han visto les recomiendo 
Volver con Penelope Cruz
Como agua para chocolate, Like water for chocolate

Buenas noches chicas!


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola todas! Soy originalmente de Puerto Rico, pero vivo en Nueva York! 
Y ustedes? Tienen AIM? belilisasima o dominiricanlisa en AIM


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeBella86* 

 
_Hola todas! Soy originalmente de Puerto Rico, pero vivo en Nueva York! 
Y ustedes? Tienen AIM? belilisasima o dominiricanlisa en AIM_

 
hola FemmeBella86!




en este momento no tengo AIM, solo Yahoo, pero la tengo creo en mi cell phone


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 11, 2009)

otra buena pelicula es
Ladron que roba Ladron, con Fernando Colunga


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_otra buena pelicula es
Ladron que roba Ladron, con Fernando Colunga_

 
I heard this is the Mexican version of Ocean's 11.

Cuales galanes latinos les gustan a ustedes? 

a mi:

-Mauricio Islas
-Fernando Colunga
-Gael Garcia ofcourse!!
-Diego Luna
se me olvido su nombre pero salio como "Santiago" en Goal.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I heard this is the Mexican version of Ocean's 11.

Cuales galanes latinos les gustan a ustedes? 

a mi:

-Mauricio Islas
-Fernando Colunga
-Gael Garcia ofcourse!!
-Diego Luna
se me olvido su nombre pero salio como "Santiago" en Goal._

 
se llama Kuno Becker, el de la pelicula "Goal"
the movie Ladron que roba Ladron, yes is like Ocean's 11, you should see it! te va gustar. si te gusta Fernando Colunga te va encantar en esta pelicula!

somos dos, que me gusta tambien Gael Garcia.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 12, 2009)

alguien tiene planes para viajar en spring break?


----------



## User93 (Mar 13, 2009)

Este enero yo he viajado en Brasil, y quiero ir de nuevo en spring break. Pero los billetes para avion son tan caros


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Este enero yo he viajado en Brasil, y quiero ir de nuevo en spring break. Pero los billetes para avion son tan caros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hola, como estas Alibi? 
pensaba viajar a visitar a mis papas pero tambien rentar un coche sale caro.


----------



## User93 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola Chiquilla! Todo bien, mas o menos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donde viven tus papas? Mi sueno mas grande es visitar mi novio este verano... Pero no tengo suficiente dinero, nesesito a buscar alguna trabajo RAPIDO!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 14, 2009)

No planes, luego sale bien caro volar en Semana Santa aka spring break for americans lol. 

La verdad si quiero visitar pero el problema de las drogas aya esta muy duro. Le comente a mi primo que quiero ir y me dijo q ahorita no, que ay mucho problema con Sinaloa y Acapulco por las drogas. Es mas un muchachito q conosi yo toda mi vida lo encontraron muerto en un arrollo. Estaba muy desfigurado solo lo reconocieron por una pulsera que siempre tiene puesta.

Ojala y esto se absuelva pronto porque deporsi Mexico tiene mala fama, esto no nos ayuda en nada


----------



## User93 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicas mirad aqui: YouTube - PitufiGeis3's Channel

Es un channel de youtube con muchissimas peliculas espanolas y latinoamericanal!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 15, 2009)

mis papas viven en wisconsin. al ultimo momento decidi visitarlos, llegue hoy en la manana. voy para chicago manana a hacer compras. =)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_No planes, luego sale bien caro volar en Semana Santa aka spring break for americans lol. 

La verdad si quiero visitar pero el problema de las drogas aya esta muy duro. Le comente a mi primo que quiero ir y me dijo q ahorita no, que ay mucho problema con Sinaloa y Acapulco por las drogas. Es mas un muchachito q conosi yo toda mi vida lo encontraron muerto en un arrollo. Estaba muy desfigurado solo lo reconocieron por una pulsera que siempre tiene puesta.

Ojala y esto se absuelva pronto porque deporsi Mexico tiene mala fama, esto no nos ayuda en nada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
es muy triste la situacion en mexico, asi es en cd juarez, que mataban muchas mujeres y luego matan las policias/los narcos y hasta en los carceles hay peleas y muertos.


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola!!!! Que rico poder hablar en español no??? Bueno yo soy de Puerto Rico!!!! asi que espero que haya mas puertorriqueñas en este forum!!! LOL

A mi realmente me ha encantado encontrar este forum.. he aprendido mucho aunque mis primeros conocimientos de maquillaje fue a atravez de You tube!!

Despues de varios meses pompeando leche para mi bebe.. me encontre aburrida.. tenia que hacerlo por 1 hora asi que comence a ver videos en You tube hasta que un buen dia le di click a la seccion de how to style y a la primera persona que vi fue a Fafinnetex3.. ella me encanta!! anyways.. pumping fue mucho mas facil lol!! Comence a entretenerme viendo los videos y mi pasion por el maquillaje comenzo a crecer!!! Mi collecion de maquillaje es pequeña pero sigue creciendo cada dia!!
Hello Kitty fue para mi la mejor manera de tener mi primer MAC HAUL, siempre he sido fan y bueno emocionada por seguir comprando de otras colecciones hehe..

 y seguir mejorando my make up skills.. estoy muy orgullosa de mi progreso... cuando empece era terrible y pensaba que no me iba a salir.. pero estaba equivocada!! ahora me sale mucho mejor y bueno para mi es como un arte so cuando me maquillo los ojos lo hago con calma y lo disfruto mucho.. es relajante para mi.. y sigamos hablando en español!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Hola!!!! Que rico poder hablar en español no??? Bueno yo soy de Puerto Rico!!!! asi que espero que haya mas puertorriqueñas en este forum!!! LOL

A mi realmente me ha encantado encontrar este forum.. he aprendido mucho aunque mis primeros conocimientos de maquillaje fue a atravez de You tube!!

Despues de varios meses pompeando leche para mi bebe.. me encontre aburrida.. tenia que hacerlo por 1 hora asi que comence a ver videos en You tube hasta que un buen dia le di click a la seccion de how to style y a la primera persona que vi fue a Fafinnetex3.. ella me encanta!! anyways.. pumping fue mucho mas facil lol!! Comence a entretenerme viendo los videos y mi pasion por el maquillaje comenzo a crecer!!! Mi collecion de maquillaje es pequeña pero sigue creciendo cada dia!!
Hello Kitty fue para mi la mejor manera de tener mi primer MAC HAUL, siempre he sido fan y bueno emocionada por seguir comprando de otras colecciones hehe..

 y seguir mejorando my make up skills.. estoy muy orgullosa de mi progreso... cuando empece era terrible y pensaba que no me iba a salir.. pero estaba equivocada!! ahora me sale mucho mejor y bueno para mi es como un arte so cuando me maquillo los ojos lo hago con calma y lo disfruto mucho.. es relajante para mi.. y sigamos hablando en español!!!_

 
Somos dos! Yo comense a estar interesada en  makeup atravez de Myspace makeup groups. Un dia mi esposo me compro mis primeras sombras, y un face powder pq pues yo antes me la pasaba tristeando pq tenia 18 anos y con un baby me sentia mal. Y cuando me compro mi primer MAC, decidi investigar la marca online, OMG mi sorpresa cuando me di cuenta cual grande es MAC!

Primero comense siguiendo tutorials en myspace, el q es de fotos. Y dos anos despues de esa primera compra, mucha practica y de trabajar en otros makeup counter, weddings and photoshoots, fui contratada para MAC Pro. Ahorita ya no sigo con Pro, pero si con MAC.

Ojala y todas sigan intentando, porque aunque uno piense que no puede, si sigues intentando si se puede! 

Luego voy hacer un thread ensenando mis primeras fotos de maquillaje y las de ahora!

jaja aver cuanto se rien


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola.  Querria decir algo pero no tengo historias interesantes. :/  Si alguien tiene una pregunta para mi (de cualquier foro en Specktra) y prefiere escribir en espanol, se puede mandarme un mp.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Somos dos! Yo comense a estar interesada en  makeup atravez de Myspace makeup groups. Un dia mi esposo me compro mis primeras sombras, y un face powder pq pues yo antes me la pasaba tristeando pq tenia 18 anos y con un baby me sentia mal. Y cuando me compro mi primer MAC, decidi investigar la marca online, OMG mi sorpresa cuando me di cuenta cual grande es MAC!

Primero comense siguiendo tutorials en myspace, el q es de fotos. Y dos anos despues de esa primera compra, mucha practica y de trabajar en otros makeup counter, weddings and photoshoots, fui contratada para MAC Pro. Ahorita ya no sigo con Pro, pero si con MAC.

Ojala y todas sigan intentando, porque aunque uno piense que no puede, si sigues intentando si se puede! 

Luego voy hacer un thread ensenando mis primeras fotos de maquillaje y las de ahora!

jaja aver cuanto se rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow! you're so inspirational! Espero un dia poder hacer mi maquillaje como tu! tienes mucho talento


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_ .. un buen dia le di click a la seccion de how to style y a la primera persona que vi fue a Fafinnetex3.._

 
Yo tambien jajaja! Busque como peinarme el pelo y la encontre, y despues encontre a xsparkage,y me encanto como uso los colores muy bright lol! 
Me dio mucha alegria encontrarlas y verlas,despues compre Mac,y  Mac me ayudo a salir de la depression,suena muy raro pero es sierto y mi mama le cuenta a toda la gente


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Yo tambien jajaja! Busque como peinarme el pelo y la encontre, y despues encontre a xsparkage,y me encanto como uso los colores muy bright lol! 
Me dio mucha alegria encontrarlas y verlas,despues compre Mac,y *Mac me ayudo a salir de la depression,suena muy raro pero es sierto y mi mama le cuenta a toda la gente *




_

 
que bueno por ti Cinfulgirl, de verdad! 
aunque tengo dos hermanas nadie me enseno como usar maquillaje. un dia que busque en el internet como hacer "smokey eyes" encontre un tutorial de snowkei, asi encontre a specktra, y me fascina todo lo que puedo aprender de aqui. entro a ver casi todos los dias! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Hola!!!! Que rico poder hablar en español no??? Bueno yo soy de Puerto Rico!!!! asi que espero que haya mas puertorriqueñas en este forum!!! LOL

A mi realmente me ha encantado encontrar este forum.. he aprendido mucho aunque mis primeros conocimientos de maquillaje fue a atravez de You tube!!

Despues de varios meses pompeando leche para mi bebe.. me encontre aburrida.. tenia que hacerlo por 1 hora asi que comence a ver videos en You tube hasta que un buen dia le di click a la seccion de how to style y a la primera persona que vi fue a Fafinnetex3.. ella me encanta!! anyways.. pumping fue mucho mas facil lol!! Comence a entretenerme viendo los videos y mi pasion por el maquillaje comenzo a crecer!!! Mi collecion de maquillaje es pequeña pero sigue creciendo cada dia!!
Hello Kitty fue para mi la mejor manera de tener mi primer MAC HAUL, siempre he sido fan y bueno emocionada por seguir comprando de otras colecciones hehe..

y seguir mejorando my make up skills.. estoy muy orgullosa de mi progreso... cuando empece era terrible y pensaba que no me iba a salir.. pero estaba equivocada!! ahora me sale mucho mejor y bueno para mi es como un arte so cuando me maquillo los ojos lo hago con calma y lo disfruto mucho.. es relajante para mi.. y sigamos hablando en español!!!_

 
hola fintia, mucho gusto! i really like to see your fotd's!


----------



## fintia (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_que bueno por ti Cinfulgirl, de verdad! 
aunque tengo dos hermanas nadie me enseno como usar maquillaje. un dia que busque en el internet como hacer "smokey eyes" encontre un tutorial de snowkei, asi encontre a specktra, y me fascina todo lo que puedo aprender de aqui. entro a ver casi todos los dias! 



hola fintia, mucho gusto! i really like to see your fotd's!_

 

GRACIASSSS!


----------



## Post Modern (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_se llama Kuno Becker, el de la pelicula "Goal"
the movie Ladron que roba Ladron, yes is like Ocean's 11, you should see it! te va gustar. si te gusta Fernando Colunga te va encantar en esta pelicula!

somos dos, que me gusta tambien Gael Garcia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kuno Becker es un hottie!!!
Y tambien Gael Garcia Bernal

Any novela watchers here??


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 18, 2009)

hola Post Modern, bienvenida!

unfortunately i haven't watched novelas in a long time, 
i had to disconnect my dish network, 
it was too expensive.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Novelas, todo los dias las veo, pues solo las de Univison, como Las Tontas no van al cielo, y Manana es para siempre..
Quien mas ve estas novelas? O cuales ven ustedes?


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 19, 2009)

Yo veo la de Mañana es para siempre por el canal 12(televisa)cuando puedo,jeje.Me encanta Fernando Colunga,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y a veces veo programas como Ventaneando y Primer Impacto.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 20, 2009)

Estaba viendo la de "Azul Tequila" and it looks really good!
Quiero comprarla en DVD para verla del principio, pero no se si valga la pena.
quien la ah visto?


----------



## fintia (Mar 20, 2009)

ya no veo novelas.. no se.. ya no me gustan... me gusto le tiempo de las de Thalia.. Lazos De Amor con Lucero... oh y la de Te sigo Amando... fueron las mas que me gustaron..


----------



## Post Modern (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Estaba viendo la de "Azul Tequila" and it looks really good!
Quiero comprarla en DVD para verla del principio, pero no se si valga la pena.
quien la ah visto?_

 
Yo tambien he querido verazul tequila. Casi no he visto novelas porque estoy en la escuela en el dia y trabajo en la noche. La ultima que vi fue la de Colunga y Adela Noriega (long time ago) y la fea mas bella. 

I also liked watching the Mujeres casos de la vida real.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 20, 2009)

tambien me gustaron las de antes, porque no he visto en mucho tiempo las mas recientes. Como Marisol, Marimar, La Ursurpadora, hay tantas porque veia las novelas con mi mami desde nina.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_ya no veo novelas.. no se.. ya no me gustan... me gusto le tiempo de las de Thalia.. Lazos De Amor con Lucero... oh y la de Te sigo Amando... fueron las mas que me gustaron.._

 
me recuerdo de Te Sigo Amando...me gusto esa tambien


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 22, 2009)

Omg! Im all about Mujer Casos de la Vida Real! I watch it everyday at 12pm! heheh


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 24, 2009)

con silvia pinal... hehe
my mom would watch this show!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 24, 2009)

okay chicas ya regrese de mis spring break vacaciones, creo que diferentes partes de los estados unidos tienen diferente dias de descanso. 
alguien tiene planes para viajar o divertir?
me diverti mucho con mi familia, incluso fui a mi primer tienda de mac que esta localizado en la tienda de macy's en milwaukee. fue muy interesante, estaban super ocupados los MA's, y me estaba ayudando unas muchachas a escoger colores/sombras, escogi unos que veo muy seguidos aqui en los FOTD's como electric eel, & stars n rockets, pronto pondre un post de mi mac haul.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Does "¿donde esta su pantalones?" count?  its all I know.   jk_

 
LOLOLOL...Hilarious!


----------



## Purple (Mar 26, 2009)

saludos a todas desde Mexico! vivo en la frontera con california, y uso MAC desde 1995 ufff.....hace años!! y aqui en speckta he aprendido muchisimo! que gusto encontrar mas personas que hablen español!


----------



## n_c (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fanofmac1* 

 
_saludos a todas desde Mexico! vivo en la frontera con california, y uso MAC desde 1995 ufff.....hace años!! y aqui en speckta he aprendido muchisimo! que gusto encontrar mas personas que hablen español!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bienvenida!


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fanofmac1* 

 
_saludos a todas desde Mexico! vivo en la frontera con california, y uso MAC desde 1995 ufff.....hace años!! y aqui en speckta he aprendido muchisimo! que gusto encontrar mas personas que hablen español!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hola,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yo vivo en Chula Vista,CA,donde vives?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_saludos a todas desde Mexico! vivo en la frontera con california, y uso MAC desde 1995 ufff.....hace años!! y aqui en speckta he aprendido muchisimo! que gusto encontrar mas personas que hablen español!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





hola! bienvenida


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 29, 2009)

estoy aburrida en el trabajo, que hacen chicas?


----------



## User93 (Mar 30, 2009)

hola mami! Estoy preparando para ir a universidad. Aburrida tambien! Estas dias yo me siento un poco mal, solo quiero dormir todo el dia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ahhh este fin de la semana mi mama me compro los zapatos tan bonitos!!! De tacón bajito (a mi me gustan mas de tacón alto) pero son tan preciousas! Yay para shopping con mama


----------



## fintia (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola!!! Es lunes.. como no que no me gustan los lunes.. ayer tuve que parar mi medicamentos para prepararme para mi tratamiento de radiacion.. me siento cansadita.. sucks! LOL


----------



## User93 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fintia, y que paso contigo? Espero que nada serio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Como fue tu aniversario?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_hola mami! Estoy preparando para ir a universidad. Aburrida tambien! Estas dias yo me siento un poco mal, solo quiero dormir todo el dia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ahhh este fin de la semana mi mama me compro los zapatos tan bonitos!!! De tacón bajito (a mi me gustan mas de tacón alto) pero son tan preciousas! Yay para shopping con mama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've been really tired too lately, it's so depressing that i waste my days off sleeping in till 12 or 1 in the afternoon, but yay for shopping! that always makes me feel better. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Hola!!! Es lunes.. como no que no me gustan los lunes.. ayer tuve que parar mi medicamentos para prepararme para mi tratamiento de radiacion.. me siento cansadita.. sucks! LOL_

 





 i'm sorry. espero que todo va bien y que te mejores pronto.


----------



## User93 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ siiii! Yo duermo cada dia hasta 12 y no quiero hacer nada.

Mamis, esta semana Hello Kitty llego aqui finalmente! Pero no tengo mucho dinero :/ Quiero comprar algo por que es edition limitada... Que son los productos mas bonitos? Puedo comprar solo 1 o 2. Queria Tippy blush, pero soy NC20-25 y tippy es muuuuy vivo,si? Consejos por favor???


----------



## fintia (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_^^^ siiii! Yo duermo cada dia hasta 12 y no quiero hacer nada.

Mamis, esta semana Hello Kitty llego aqui finalmente! Pero no tengo mucho dinero :/ Quiero comprar algo por que es edition limitada... Que son los productos mas bonitos? Puedo comprar solo 1 o 2. Queria Tippy blush, pero soy NC20-25 y tippy es muuuuy vivo,si? Consejos por favor???_

 
veria lindo Tippy.. he oido que si lo aplicas con una mano suave, el color no se ve tan brillante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En mi opinion, los blushes estan super lindos ambos al igual que cutester si tus labios no tienen mucho pigmento. Mimmy, She loves Candy, son tambien muy lindos brillos.

Ambas paletas de colores estan bellas.. solo depende que colores tiendes a usar mas.. a mi me gusta experimentar con colores asi que compre ambas.

Fast friends no tiene casi color solo una escarcha azul.. a mi me guto mucho pero es para usar encima de otros l/s


----------



## fintia (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Fintia, y que paso contigo? Espero que nada serio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Como fue tu aniversario? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mi aniversario fue muy bueno.. fuimos a cenar un rest. italiano.. la pasamos muy bien y el bebe se comporto muy bien
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y bueno en cuanto a la salud pues todavia no estoy curada.. por eso tengo un tratamiento pendiente en Abril 16 para quemar lo que haya quedado del cancer...
  ahi vamos.. en la lucha.. mañana empizo la dieta y no puedo comer muchas cosas.. creo que sin querer queriendo voy a rebbajar unas libritas..lol


----------



## KAIA (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





 HOLA CHICAS! I speak both Spanish and English and am grateful for this thread.. I am relatively new to Spectra but have been learning to enjoy it more.

Soy originalmente de Sud America y he vivido en Europa y los E.U. asi que es muy interesante estar aqui. 

I hope we continue to speak Spanish in these threads!

Gracias and Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hola ! De que parte de Sudamerica eres?


----------



## KAIA (Mar 31, 2009)

Hola chicas... NO ME PRESENTE AUN.. Lol.

Soy de Peru.. alguna chica peruana por aqui??? bueno, les cuento que hace 2 dias fui a los 2 MAC counters en Peru y pues aun no tienen hello  kitty =( ... solo tienen brunette, blonde redhead o como sea el orden.... yo fui a preguntar hace unas semanas y me dijeron que a fines de marzo llegaba... pero aun no.. =( chicas, miren tengo una idea, creo que deberiamos hacer una lista de precios en cada pais.. que opinan? pues aqui en Lima los precios son super diferentes a E.E.U.U. bueno obviamente aqui es mucho mas caro....

Que tengan un buen dia!


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

Soy la Colombiana. Nacido en los E.U. Mis padres son Colombianos. Mi espanol no tan malo pero chatiando con ustedes me va ayudar mucho. Vivo en Nueva York y tengo 25 anos.


----------



## User93 (Mar 31, 2009)

3773519 bienvenida! Mi espanol no es perfecto... pero tambien quero mejorarla hablando con vosotras!

Kaia me gosto mucho tu idea con precios! Aqui mac es muuucho mas caso que en E.E.U.U. Y hello kitty llego aqui hace 3 dias solo! Y que linda estas en userpic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tienes una FOTD con este look?

Fintia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu hijo es tan precioso en fotos de anniversario! Y tu y tu marido son la pareja tan linda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get well soon mami!


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

ra Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_3773519 bienvenida! Mi espanol no es perfecto... pero tambien quero mejorarla hablando con vosotras!

Kaia me gosto mucho tu idea con precios! Aqui mac es muuucho mas caso que en E.E.U.U. Y hello kitty llego aqui hace 3 dias solo! Y que linda estas en userpic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tienes una FOTD con este look?

Fintia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu hijo es tan precioso en fotos de anniversario! Y tu y tu marido son la pareja tan linda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get well soon mami!_

 

Gracies Alibi. Aqui en specktra se aprende mucho.


----------



## User93 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^ exacto! Soy 1/2 espanola pero vivo en Rusia por 15 anos y aqui no tengo posibilidad de hablar y practicar mucho :/


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 31, 2009)

HOLA chicas!

Bienvenidas 3773519 & KAIA! gusto conocerlas


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ Kaia me gosto mucho tu idea con precios! Aqui mac es muuucho mas caso que en E.E.U.U. Y hello kitty llego aqui hace 3 dias solo! Y que linda estas en userpic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Tienes una FOTD con este look*?_

 
si! si! queremos ver mas FOTD's por las bellisimas latinas/hispanas que estan en Specktra! y tambien 3773519 en tu userpic ese look es super bonita, me gustan mucho los colores!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 1, 2009)

Gracias Chicas, no tengo un FOTD CON ESTE LOOK, PERO PUEDO RECREAR UNO.


----------



## KAIA (Apr 1, 2009)

oh me  olvidaba, tienen facebook???


----------



## fintia (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_3773519 bienvenida! Mi espanol no es perfecto... pero tambien quero mejorarla hablando con vosotras!

Kaia me gosto mucho tu idea con precios! Aqui mac es muuucho mas caso que en E.E.U.U. Y hello kitty llego aqui hace 3 dias solo! Y que linda estas en userpic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tienes una FOTD con este look?

Fintia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu hijo es tan precioso en fotos de anniversario! Y tu y tu marido son la pareja tan linda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get well soon mami!_

 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 1, 2009)

I wear MAC to make me feel muy bonita y caliente!!!!!

LOL There's my spanglish for u!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hola mizz.coppertone. yo entiendo & hablo mucho spanglish!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Gracias Chicas, no tengo un FOTD CON ESTE LOOK, PERO PUEDO RECREAR UNO._

 
si! si! por favor


----------



## n_c (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_si! si! por favor_

 
A mi tambien me encantaria verlo


----------



## User93 (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^ a mi tambien! Por favor Kaia!

Bienvenida Mizz Coppertone, damn my spanish is far away from perfecto but I looove speaking! Hope you don't mind mamis


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 2, 2009)

buenas tardes chicas!

n_c: felicidades en su promocion a ser un ADVISOR de specktra!


----------



## n_c (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_buenas tardes chicas!

n_c: felicidades en su promocion a ser un ADVISOR de specktra!_


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 2, 2009)

n_c: que es lo que hacen los Advisors?


----------



## EvelinaJolie (Apr 5, 2009)

The party started without me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((( ... bueno no importa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya estoy acá, Me llamo Evelin y es un gustazo conocerlas y saber que  no estamos solas aquí, yo soy de Michoacan Mexico y aca vivo, en mi estado no hay tiendas MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 es mas no tengo mas que samples de pigments que he pedido por internet ademas que seguro todo aca es mas caro al doble o triple que en USA pero bueno alimento mi vicio con sombras minerales y paletas tipo CS pero en ebay las venden mas baratas  ^^


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 5, 2009)

hola evelin. bienvenida!


----------



## n_c (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_n_c: que es lo que hacen los Advisors?_

 
Disculpa acabo de regreasar a esta thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the advisors do is keep an eye out for threads posted in the wrong places/oversized images, make sure everyone on here gets the help they need, and report anything out of the ordinary to staff. Basically we help out since Janice and Holstrom cant be on here 24/7.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 6, 2009)

ok. gracias n_c


----------



## Mec (Apr 6, 2009)

Hola chiquilla loca!! yo tambien hablo español!! saludos desde Toronto Canada!

Ojala estemos en contacto, y SALUDOS a todas las chicas de este forum!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mec.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 6, 2009)

hola Mec!!! bienvenida! saludos a Canada!
luv your photography by the way!


----------



## fintia (Apr 8, 2009)

Hola!!! por aqui saludando a todas las chicas!!! espero que esten bien!!!


----------



## cindiaz (Apr 8, 2009)

Hola fintia!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

hola fintia! hola cindiaz!

como estas fintia? todo bien?


----------



## cindiaz (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hola fintia! hola cindiaz!

como estas fintia? todo bien?_

 

Hola chiqilla-loca,como estas?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Hola chiqilla-loca,como estas?_

 
todo bien. y tu? ya voy a salir del trabajo. it's been a looooong day!
buenos noches! hasta mañana


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 13, 2009)

como pasaron su dia de pascua?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 15, 2009)

Pues muy bien. Descanse en mi casa, ordene la "Waldorf Salad" de California Pizza Kitchen (Im OBSESSED with that salad right now) y lei el Libro "Angels and Demons" de Dan Brown. Its really good.

Lo que no entiendo de los Estados Unidos es, que tiene un conejo y huevos ver con la resureccion de Cristo? Y de echo, conejos no ponen huevos! Gente loca. lol.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Pues muy bien. Descanse en mi casa, ordene la "Waldorf Salad" de California Pizza Kitchen (Im OBSESSED with that salad right now) y lei el Libro "Angels and Demons" de Dan Brown. Its really good.

*Lo que no entiendo de los Estados Unidos es, que tiene un conejo y huevos ver con la resureccion de Cristo? Y de echo, conejos no ponen huevos! Gente loca. lol*._

 
tenemos una California Pizza Kitchen aqui en Birmingham pero nunca he ido a comer alli. hablando de waldorf salad creo que voy a ir a probarlo!

jaja. buena pregunta. y la verdad no se. yo fui a misa con mis hijos!

any new movies you've seen lately?

en la noche voy a ver Corazon Marchito.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_tenemos una California Pizza Kitchen aqui en Birmingham pero nunca he ido a comer alli. hablando de waldorf salad creo que voy a ir a probarlo!

jaja. buena pregunta. y la verdad no se. yo fui a misa con mis hijos!

any new movies you've seen lately?

en la noche voy a ver Corazon Marchito._

 
yes! Mire la de "Sin Nombre" esta muuuuuuy buena. MUY buena. Me encanto, es la primera de la compania de produccion que hicieron Gael Garcia Bernal y Diego Luna.

Este sabado voy a ir a ver la de "Sleep Dealer" look it the trailer up on You Tube. Se mira muy buena!

Y si prueba la Waldorf. Estoy super, super obsessionada con esa ensalada este momento. La como casi una vez a la semana! lol enserio. Tiene chicken, field greens, grapes, candied walnuts green apples, celery pieces and you get a choice of valsamic or blue cheese. Yo siempre escojo blue cheese.

Pruebala y me dices que tal.

Alguien mas ve Novelas aqui? Yo estado mirando la de "Mariana de La Noche" despues de "Casos de la Vida Real"


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Apr 18, 2009)

hole, k t pasa? de donde eres chiquilla loca y que mas?
espero k estas bien 
x


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hola chicas! ¿Que tal? soy de inglaterra, pero vivo en España, y por eso quiero hablar con otras chicas de Specktra en Español para mejorar mi español!

xx


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucia_la_latina* 

 
_hole, k t pasa? de donde eres chiquilla loca y que mas?
espero k estas bien 
x_

 
hola lucia! soy mejicana/polaca y vivo en los estados unidos. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whisperwar* 

 
_Hola chicas! ¿Que tal? soy de inglaterra, pero vivo en España, y por eso quiero hablar con otras chicas de Specktra en Español para mejorar mi español!

xx_

 
hola! bienvenida!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Bienvenidas a las nuevas personas! =]


----------



## tepa1974 (May 1, 2009)

Hola chicas!  I just found this forum y me encanta!  Good to find other Spanish speaking MAC lovers!  Yo soy Mexicana y vivo en California.  

**Amanda**


----------



## BRosa (May 1, 2009)

Wow! Esto está bien chévere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Acabo de descubrir este thread.

Pues yo me llamo Beda, nacida, criada y continúo viviendo en Puerto Rico, boricua de pura cepa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que bueno que tenemos un espacio para hablar en español. Me reí mucho cuando empezaron a hablar de comida.  Se me acaba de abrir el estómago.  La comida boricua y latinoamericana me encanta!

Fué en Nov2007, a mis 35 años, que decidí tomarme en serio lo del maquillaje, porque en realidad no sabía nada y no me gustaba que mi cutis se viese tan disparejo por manchas (tengo muchas pecas y manchas de sol...ignorancias de adolescencia...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Ahí fue que descubrí a youtube, MAC, specktra, temptalia y otros foros muy buenos en donde he aprendido mucho. Hasta me animé a escribir un blog.

Me gusta que hayan comunidades como estas donde se puedan compartir tantas ideas, comentarios y sugerencias...hasta de comida, jajaja.

Un abrazo a todas.


----------



## n_c (May 1, 2009)

Brosa & Tepa: Bienvenidas chicas!


----------



## BRosa (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Brosa & Tepa: Bienvenidas chicas!_

 
Que linda, gracias!


----------



## fintia (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BRosa* 

 
_Wow! Esto está bien chévere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Acabo de descubrir este thread.

Pues yo me llamo Beda, nacida, criada y continúo viviendo en Puerto Rico, boricua de pura cepa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que bueno que tenemos un espacio para hablar en español. Me reí mucho cuando empezaron a hablar de comida.  Se me acaba de abrir el estómago.  La comida boricua y latinoamericana me encanta!

Fué en Nov2007, a mis 35 años, que decidí tomarme en serio lo del maquillaje, porque en realidad no sabía nada y no me gustaba que mi cutis se viese tan disparejo por manchas (tengo muchas pecas y manchas de sol...ignorancias de adolescencia...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Ahí fue que descubrí a youtube, MAC, specktra, temptalia y otros foros muy buenos en donde he aprendido mucho. Hasta me animé a escribir un blog.

Me gusta que hayan comunidades como estas donde se puedan compartir tantas ideas, comentarios y sugerencias...hasta de comida, jajaja.

Un abrazo a todas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yo tambien soy de PR!!!! Nacida y criada alla.. pero vivo en el sur de la Florida


----------



## BRosa (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Yo tambien soy de PR!!!! Nacida y criada alla.. pero vivo en el sur de la Florida
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Otra boricua! Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un abrazo, fintia!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 3, 2009)

Saludos a BRosa y tepa1974! bienvenidas!


----------



## User38 (May 3, 2009)

Un abrazo a todas las amigas


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 3, 2009)

como estan todas mis amigas de Specktra?

he estado muy decaida por cosas de familia, etc. ya mero salen los niños de la escuela y empiezan las vacaciones. yo ya no tengo dias libres (vacation time) porque he estado tomando dias libres cuando me siento mal. no he querido ir a mi doctor porque no quiero que me den antidepressants porque no me hacen sentir bien, al contrario me hacen sentir peor. ya ni estoy agusto con mi trabajo, pero hay que trabajar, mi esposo salio de su trabajo la semana pasada.
ya no se que hacer! estoy super estresada!


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2009)

Chiquilla: espero que todo se mejore pronto


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 4, 2009)

gracias n_c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que cuentas...de la vida...de maquillaje...todo bien?


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2009)

Chiquilla: todo bien por aqui, busy con mi trabajo y mi hija...tu sabes como es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En mi vida de maquillaje, well nada. Me estoy limitando totalmente en mis compras. Esta economia me esta matando haha. Creo que la ultima cosa que compre fue lo basico (1 foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Y eso no es normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Espero que puedas hir al medico pronto.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 4, 2009)

n_c: que bueno que tu y tu hija estan bien! 

si verdad, es muy dificil, ir al MAC counter y luego no comprar todo lo que se antoja, yo no debo de estar comprando, pero la semana pasada ordene como 10 MAC pigment samples. naughty me!
a ver si me animo ir al medico, parece que cada vez que voy me estan danado mas medicina, mas pastillas y luego los RX=mas dinero que gastar! tal vez ir a un psiquiatra me haria mejor.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 5, 2009)

feliz cinco de mayo mis paisanas!


----------



## n_c (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_n_c: que bueno que tu y tu hija estan bien! 

si verdad, es muy dificil, ir al MAC counter y luego no comprar todo lo que se antoja, yo no debo de estar comprando, pero la semana pasada ordene como 10 MAC pigment samples. naughty me!
a ver si me animo ir al medico, parece que cada vez que voy me estan danado mas medicina, mas pastillas y luego los RX=mas dinero que gastar! tal vez ir a un psiquiatra me haria mejor._

 
  Si te entiendo en el gastadero de dinero en ir al medico, pero lo mejor es ir. Si no vas a lo largo te puede costar muchisimo mas descuidarte. 

Feliz Cinco de Mayo Bella!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 5, 2009)

^^^ gracias n_c!






voy a celebrar con una margarita on the rocks!

y tienes razon, no debo descuidarme porque puede salir mas caro despues. 

estaba viendo el thread acerca de los fake productos de MAC. que alguien en el For Sale forum estaba vendiendo fake pigments. yo cuando apenas empeze a comprar productos de MAC, hice 3-4 compras de ebay, y yo creo todos fueron fakes. hay que tener mucho cuidado comprar MAC de vendedores privados.
a ver si los MAC samples que compre por $5 cada uno, son de verdad. 
y como yo no tengo mucho experiencia de los productos de MAC, pondre fotos en el forum, aver que me digan los expertos. debe llegar mi shipment en esta semana. a ver que pasa....


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2009)

Que tal las margaritas? Yo stuve en mi casa muy aburrida y me dormi temprano.

Si lei de los fake pigments...que lastima! Hay que tener mucho cuidado.Ya recibiste tu orden?


----------



## BRosa (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_como estan todas mis amigas de Specktra?

he estado muy decaida por cosas de familia, etc. ya mero salen los niños de la escuela y empiezan las vacaciones. yo ya no tengo dias libres (vacation time) porque he estado tomando dias libres cuando me siento mal. no he querido ir a mi doctor porque no quiero que me den antidepressants porque no me hacen sentir bien, al contrario me hacen sentir peor. ya ni estoy agusto con mi trabajo, pero hay que trabajar, mi esposo salio de su trabajo la semana pasada.
ya no se que hacer! estoy super estresada!_

 
Caramba, espero que te sientas mejor pronto. Estoy de acuerdo en que busques ayuda específica de un psiq., he pasado por situaciones similares a la tuya y con la ayuda de mi doctora he podido salir adelante.  Definitivamente hay medicamentos que, a pesar que son para la depre, hacen sentir a uno mal.  Me ha sucedido, pero descubrí que no todos los meds son malos, es simplemente que no me funcionaban a mí.  Discutí con mi doctora otras opciones y ahora ya voy mejor.  Ya van como 6-7 años y esto es una lucha diaria.

Otra alternativa es buscar pasatiempos que te ayuden a despejar la mente. Los míos son el makeup (que raro, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), blogs y participar en comunidades como estas.  Escribo y hago videos también. Leo y hasta juego Playstation!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He aprendido que para estar bien con el mundo hay que estar bien con uno mismo primero.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_^^^ gracias n_c!
...estaba viendo el thread acerca de los fake productos de MAC. que alguien en el For Sale forum estaba vendiendo fake pigments. yo cuando apenas empeze a comprar productos de MAC, hice 3-4 compras de ebay, y yo creo todos fueron fakes. hay que tener mucho cuidado comprar MAC de vendedores privados.

a ver si los MAC samples que compre por $5 cada uno, son de verdad. 
y como yo no tengo mucho experiencia de los productos de MAC, pondre fotos en el forum, aver que me digan los expertos. debe llegar mi shipment en esta semana. a ver que pasa...._

 
Te pregunto: ¿dónde los comprastes? ¿ya te llegaron?  Yo he comprado del website TheBodyNeeds.com y he estado satisfecha hasta ahora, pero sabes? siempre que compro productos MAC fuera de la tienda o website, sé que puede haber posibilidad que sean falsos...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Que tal las margaritas? Yo stuve en mi casa muy aburrida y me dormi temprano.

Si lei de los fake pigments...que lastima! Hay que tener mucho cuidado.Ya recibiste tu orden?_

 
queria ir a tomar una margarita, pero fue un dia muy ocupada Y llegue a casa muy cansada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ya recibi mi orden de pigments y me los entregaron en sobrecitos de plastico como las bolsas de sandwich. afuera tenian stickers con "MAC y luego el color". no se como saber si son falsos porque ni siquiera tengo pigments de verdad. solo queria probar unos pigments porque me fascina los looks que hacen aqui en los FOTD's. en el website decian que son samples de 1 teaspoon in a mac sample container. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BRosa* 

 
_Caramba, espero que te sientas mejor pronto. Estoy de acuerdo en que busques ayuda específica de un psiq., he pasado por situaciones similares a la tuya y con la ayuda de mi doctora he podido salir adelante. Definitivamente hay medicamentos que, a pesar que son para la depre, hacen sentir a uno mal. Me ha sucedido, pero descubrí que no todos los meds son malos, es simplemente que no me funcionaban a mí. Discutí con mi doctora otras opciones y ahora ya voy mejor. Ya van como 6-7 años y esto es una lucha diaria.

Otra alternativa es buscar pasatiempos que te ayuden a despejar la mente. Los míos son el makeup (que raro, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), blogs y participar en comunidades como estas. Escribo y hago videos también. Leo y hasta juego Playstation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He aprendido que para estar bien con el mundo hay que estar bien con uno mismo primero.



Te pregunto: ¿dónde los comprastes? ¿ya te llegaron? Yo he comprado del website TheBodyNeeds.com y he estado satisfecha hasta ahora, pero sabes? siempre que compro productos MAC fuera de la tienda o website, sé que puede haber posibilidad que sean falsos...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
gracias por su apoyo. que bueno que ahora estas mejor. a veces pienso que los doctores no mas te vean y te dan medicina sin fijarse mucho en tus problemas. puede ser que necesito cambiar de doctor, pero la ultima vez que fui no me iban atendar por falta del copay de $15, si no fuera por una senora que estaba alli viendo, ella me regalo el dinero, para que el doctor me viera, y no soy nuevo paciente, tengo anos en con esa doctora, eso me enojo mucho! pero gracias a la senora me atendieron porque tenia bladder infection y necesitaba que me diera receta de antibioticos.

y de los pigments crees que se puede saber si son falsos basado en los colores?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 10, 2009)

a todas las que son Mamas
Feliz Dia de las Madres!


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

Hola:

Yo soy española (de España, Europa) y entro sólo a saludaros en este hilo.

Hugs.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 10, 2009)

Saludos Blush! 
Bienvenida aqui cuando quieras charlar con nosotras


----------



## BRosa (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_...gracias por su apoyo. que bueno que ahora estas mejor. a veces pienso que los doctores no mas te vean y te dan medicina sin fijarse mucho en tus problemas. puede ser que necesito cambiar de doctor, pero la ultima vez que fui no me iban atendar por falta del copay de $15, si no fuera por una senora que estaba alli viendo, ella me regalo el dinero, para que el doctor me viera, y no soy nuevo paciente, tengo anos en con esa doctora, eso me enojo mucho! pero gracias a la senora me atendieron porque tenia bladder infection y necesitaba que me diera receta de antibioticos.

y de los pigments crees que se puede saber si son falsos basado en los colores?_

 
que queeeeeé!?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mira que no atenderte por no pagar un deducible de $15.  Pienso que eso es verte como cliente, no paciente y lo que el doctor está pendiente es dinero.  Perdona si sueno metiche, pero de veras sugiero que busques otro médico.  Suerte.

Referente a los pigmentos, definitivamente la diferencia de color es una señal, pero otra señal lo es en la textura.  Mi experiencia con los pigmentos de MAC es que no son polvos, sino que se ven como en pequeñas pelotitas. Si tienes unos que sean puro polvo, finamente molido (excepto los glitter), podría ser un fake.   Puedes cotejar en la tienda.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_Hola:

Yo soy española (de España, Europa) y entro sólo a saludaros en este hilo.

Hugs._

 
Hola Blush!


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2009)

Blush:


----------



## n_c (May 18, 2009)

Feliz Lunes chicas! 

Estoy tan cansada...quiero irme a dormir.

Espero que todas esten bien.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 18, 2009)

hola n_c!
estoy bien. cansada tambien. 
en los ultimos 5 años he sido "workaholic" so este memorial day decidi no trabajar. mi salud es mas importante que trabajar overtime. 
la semana que viene los ninos salen de vacaciones. ya compre season pass al parque de diversiones para disfrutar todo el verano.


----------



## mafalda (May 21, 2009)

Ayyy...
Acá ni siquiera las vacaciones de Pentecostés han llegado ya, y para las grandes vacaciones aún nos faltan dos meses y medio...
Y hoy se está celebrando la Ascensión - pero no en el sentido religioso, sino como "Día de los Padres", lo que acá sólo quiere decir CERVEZA...


----------



## n_c (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hola n_c!
estoy bien. cansada tambien. 
en los ultimos 5 años he sido "workaholic" so este memorial day decidi no trabajar. mi salud es mas importante que trabajar overtime. 
la semana que viene los ninos salen de vacaciones. ya compre season pass al parque de diversiones para disfrutar todo el verano._

 
Que bueno que decidiste no trabajar, te lo mereses! Hojala y descanses.

Ni me recuerdes de ninos y vacaciones...omg how am I going to keep Arianna busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo no voy a tomar vacaciones y se me hace dificil tenerla en la casa y yo en el trabajo.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 21, 2009)

n_c: 
mis hijos el año pasado pasaron parte de sus vacaciones con su abuelos, si no estaria en casa tambien. he visto anuncios de day camp pero esos salen muy caros. cuantos años tiene Arianna? (me encanta ese nombre)
mi esposo todavia esta sin trabajo y a lo mejor nos vamos a mudar para atras a wisconsin. aqui no tenemos nada de familia.

ay! fire alarm aqui en trabajo, me voy!!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 21, 2009)

No se cuantas personas aqui viven en California, pero voy a mudarme alli muy pronto.  Tengo una pregunta muy importante: hay que comprar seguridad de terremotos si vive cerca de SF?  Ahora vivo en un sitio que tiene un riesgo muy alto y no tengo seguridad.


----------



## n_c (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_No se cuantas personas aqui viven en California, pero voy a mudarme alli muy pronto.  Tengo una pregunta muy importante: hay que comprar seguridad de terremotos si vive cerca de SF?  Ahora vivo en un sitio que tiene un riesgo muy alto y no tengo seguridad._

 
Yo vivo en Cali. No es requirido comprar aseguransa y yo estoy en San Jose cerca de SF. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_n_c: 
mis hijos el año pasado pasaron parte de sus vacaciones con su abuelos, si no estaria en casa tambien. he visto anuncios de day camp pero esos salen muy caros. cuantos años tiene Arianna? (me encanta ese nombre)
mi esposo todavia esta sin trabajo y a lo mejor nos vamos a mudar para atras a wisconsin. aqui no tenemos nada de familia.

ay! fire alarm aqui en trabajo, me voy!!!!_

 
Arianna tiene 10 cumple 11 en Octubre. La verdad no se que voy a hacer. Quizas sus abuelos me la vean por algunas semanas del mes. Ojala.

Estos tiempos estan tan mal, muchas personas estan perdiendo sus trabajos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tienes mucha familia en Wisconsin? 

Esta todo bien en tu trabajo?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 21, 2009)

n_c: 
mis hijos tienen 6 casi 7 y 11 casi 12.
toda mi familia esta en wisconsin, y mi esposo tiene familia y hasta trabajo esperandolo. cuando nos juntamos el año pasado el se vino a vivir conmigo por unos meses y luego ibamos a mudar, pero agaro trabajo aqui y le gusto, como el sabe mucho de cocinar y kitchen management, mas o menos lo usaron para entrenar toda la nueva gente que a ellos estan pagando menos a hacer las cosas y luego el dueño le dijo que el fuera a trabajar como 72 horas a la semana por $500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




todavia tengo mi trabajo por ahora. la verdad me enfade. en dos meses cumplo 5 años aqui, pero ya me quiero ir tambien. pero es dificil mudar para atras, cuesta dinero, y luego hace dos meses compramos un carro que tenemos que estar pagando. pero por lo menos tendriamos mas ayuda de la familia si nos vamos. mi esposo ya tiene pensado regresar a wisconsin para trabajar y a ver cuando puedo yo regresar. apenas estamos viviendo cheque a cheque.
a ver que hacemos...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 27, 2009)

[email protected] [email protected]! como estan?


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_n_c: 
mis hijos tienen 6 casi 7 y 11 casi 12.
toda mi familia esta en wisconsin, y mi esposo tiene familia y hasta trabajo esperandolo. cuando nos juntamos el año pasado el se vino a vivir conmigo por unos meses y luego ibamos a mudar, pero agaro trabajo aqui y le gusto, como el sabe mucho de cocinar y kitchen management, mas o menos lo usaron para entrenar toda la nueva gente que a ellos estan pagando menos a hacer las cosas y luego el dueño le dijo que el fuera a trabajar como 72 horas a la semana por $500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




todavia tengo mi trabajo por ahora. la verdad me enfade. en dos meses cumplo 5 años aqui, pero ya me quiero ir tambien. pero es dificil mudar para atras, cuesta dinero, y luego hace dos meses compramos un carro que tenemos que estar pagando. pero por lo menos tendriamos mas ayuda de la familia si nos vamos. mi esposo ya tiene pensado regresar a wisconsin para trabajar y a ver cuando puedo yo regresar. apenas estamos viviendo cheque a cheque.
a ver que hacemos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hola chica!

Por tu mensaje se nota que tu y tu familia se beneficiaria mas si regresan a Wisconsin. Te entiendo completamente en los gastos para hacer el viaje, pero quizas puedan empezar un savings plan. Al final lo que importa es que estes feliz y si eso quiere decir regresar a Wisconsin...pues haganlo su meta


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

Feliz Lunes bellas! 

Como estan?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 8, 2009)

HOLA!
feliz lunes! 

n_c: como estas, todo bien?


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_HOLA!
feliz lunes! 

n_c: como estas, todo bien?_

 

Pues estoy algo bien. Mi hija no me deja escojer ropa apropiada para ella para la ceremonia de quinto grado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No es que no me deje pero no quiere coperar. So estoy algo molesta. Ella quiere usar converse, skinny jeans y su camisa de twillight...puedes creer eso!

Y tu que tal?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Pues estoy algo bien. Mi hija no me deja escojer ropa apropiada para ella para la ceremonia de quinto grado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No es que no me deje pero no quiere coperar. So estoy algo molesta. Ella quiere usar converse, skinny jeans y su camisa de twillight...puedes creer eso!

Y tu que tal?_

 
Aw! Trata de negociar algo. Dile que puede usar converse y sus skinny jeans, pero con una nice shirt!

Sabes al contrario me alegra lo que tu hija se quiere poner, porque aqui donde yo vivo niñas de quinto año se quieren poner mucho maquillaje, vestidos or shortsitos muy cortos y tacones! 

Ayer hize maquillaje para una muchacha que se va a casar, y le dice su sobrina, "no me gusta tu pelo, se ve muy feo" y luego me dijo" Yo quiero ponerme maquillaje como tu porque me veo mal" ummmm solo tiene 4 años de edad! Te imaginas?

Feliz lunes a todas! <3


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

Ruby: creo que al final tengo que negociar algo. Quizas un vestido/falda y los converse, no se. Since I'm pretty girly I'd like her to be same, but no she won't budge lol. It's ok I wont force that upon her. I need to get used to that she is very tomboyish (sp?)

Y te entiendo perfectamente de lo que dices de las ninas ahora. En su clase de ella hay una nina que tiene mejor cejas que yo! 

Que triste lo que dices de esa bebe de 4, pobre tan pequena y ya tiene malos pensamientos...que tia tan mala.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 8, 2009)

hola ruby_woo!

awww n_c. i know how you feel. mija es igualita, para su comunion, se quito el vestido para jugar/divertir en su fiesta! todo lo que costo el vestido para no mas usar lo como medio dia. uff! oh well, but yes i agree with the negotiating
try to get her to be a princess for a day, get her hair done, & tell her that it means a lot to you, and if she wants to change after the ceremony, then have her a change of clothes so she can change right after. and if she agrees, take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

princess for the day! que buena idea...hojala! Es super smart, no se si la convencere.

Bueno gracias chicas, tomare fotos para que vean que negociamos


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 9, 2009)

suerte n_c!

y a ver fotos


----------



## n_c (Jun 15, 2009)

Chiquilla y Rubywoo: esto es lo que negociamos, no estoy super contenta pero fue todo lo que pude hacer lol


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 17, 2009)

quedo bonita! 
el set parece algo que pondria mi hija. me gusta su carita de corazon


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 19, 2009)

Omg thats a cute outfit! I like it!

Yesterday I made pozole w/ my mom, and the day before Mole w/ my sister in law. Delicious!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

ruby_woo: you are making me really hungry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










people make pozole different ways, how do you make yours?
pork & hominy, rojo o blanco, o de pollo?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_ruby_woo: you are making me really hungry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










people make pozole different ways, how do you make yours?
pork & hominy, rojo o blanco, o de pollo?_

 
My mom was teaching me how to make it he he. Hacemos el pozole blanco, y el pollo lo hacemos aparte y asi le agregamos nuestra propia cantidad de pollo a nuestro plato. El pozole verde casi no me gusta. Depende de quien lo haga. Y el rojo.. EWW. Usualmente el rojo es Menudo, y el menudo no me gusta, no se pero me da hazco.

El mole mi mama lo haze medio dulce, pq le echa chocolate yuuum.

Hablando de eso, mi mama se fue hoy para acapulco, la voy a extrañar. :s


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

a mi me encanta el pozole! me gusta el rojo porque me gusta chiloso
tambien he probado el blanco pero siempre le echo chile. y claro tiene que traer su condimentos de col o lechuga, rabanos, cebolla, cilantro, y tostadas a un lado y claro mas chile! y sobre todo me gusta mucho hominy.

no puedo esperar ir un dia a Oaxaca con la familia de mi esposo para aprender a hacer mole Y clayudas.

awww, tu mami vive en acapulco, estaba de visita? o fue de vacaciones?


----------



## n_c (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^ sounds delish, ya me dio mas hambre.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

y Ruby_woo, otra pregunta
como le estas haciendo para perder peso?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_y Ruby_woo, otra pregunta
como le estas haciendo para perder peso?_

 
Omg! Tuve la suerte de ir a Oaxaca cuando tenia 15 años. El mole oaxaqueño es taaan delicioso! me encanta! Y fui a "Monte Alban" estaba padre ver todo eso y el arbol de tule tambien!

Comenze a hacer ejercisio, contar mis calorias, tomar solamente agua en enero. Como saludable y casi no como carne. El pollo ocasionalmente pero no mucho. Mas que nada creo es de que eh estado contando mis calorias exesivamente. Toda via me faltan unas que otras libras q perder :s


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 23, 2009)

tienes o no sabes donde puedo encontrar recetas para comidas mexicanas/hispanas saludables (healthy versions) or recommendations for eating healthy?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_tienes o no sabes donde puedo encontrar recetas para comidas mexicanas/hispanas saludables (healthy versions) or recommendations for eating healthy?_

 
Unfortunatly I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just started learning traditional dishes from my mom. And Im trying to find ways of making them healthier cus man, we sure pack in the calories in our food! If I find anything I'll let you know. 

One of my friends made "healthy" oven baked enchiladas, and it just wasnt the same at all


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 24, 2009)

ok, gracias. 
se me esta antojando hacer ceviche, that's healthy! right?

han visto la pelicula Love in the Time of Cholera? que opinan de la pelicula?


----------



## Purple (Aug 2, 2009)

hola a todas!!! me dio gusto encontrar un espacio para gente latina (o que hable español) espero que sigan por aqui  y que me sigan antojando con la deliciosa comida mexicana


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2009)

Bienvenida purple!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 3, 2009)

ya revivieron este thread! ja ja!
hola purple!
que comida mexicana te gusta?


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2009)

Hola chiquilla, que tal chica


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 3, 2009)

HOLA n_c!
cada dia me va mejor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



como va tus estudios?
ya mero entran los niños a la escuela, los mios entran este viernes!
se siente como si fuera ayer que estabamos hablando de que iban a hacer los niños para los vacaciones de verano. 
el tiempo vuela!


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_HOLA n_c!
cada dia me va mejor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



como va tus estudios?
ya mero entran los niños a la escuela, los mios entran este viernes!
*se siente como si fuera ayer que estabamos hablando de que iban a hacer los niños para los vacaciones de verano. *
el tiempo vuela!_

 
I know! Todo anda bien por aqui, mi hija regresa a la escuela el 26 de Agosto, todavia le quedan unas semanas.

Que buen trabajo estas asiendo en tu weight loss...y las fotos?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 3, 2009)

ve mira el otro thread, las fotos ya las puse!


----------



## Purple (Aug 4, 2009)

ahhhh que bueno que si siguen visitando este thread....a mi me encanta toda la comida mexicana (creo que por eso sufro para bajar de peso)!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ademas de que como vivo en la frontera con Estados Unidos, pues agrego a mi dieta hamburguesas, hot dogs, y todo lo que los restaurantes de comida rapida ofrecen.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 4, 2009)

de donde eres purple?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

Hola Purple, y bienvenida =]

Yo pense que se olvidaron de las que hablan espanol aqui hehe.

Como estan todas?


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 4, 2009)

Hola Purple! yo tambien vivo cerca de la frontera de Tijuana y tu de cual frontera estas cerca?


----------



## Purple (Aug 4, 2009)

gracias a todas por su bienvenida!
Soy de Baja California, en Mexico, tengo 38 años y soy mamá de una niña de 6 años. Ahhh y por cierto....


----------



## User38 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hola!! Este thread deberia tener un espacio separado ya que a mi se me hace bola de ocho tambien.. aveces no lo encuentro.

Chiquilla -- sigo en la dieta pero menos dura (Master Cleanse) -- no se cuanto he bajado en libras pero espero que mi colesterol este en mejor sitio.  El proximo mes me tocan examenes de sangre -- mientras tanto, me he pintado el cabello en rojo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!!

Me gusta pero no se si lo podre mantener del color que quiero
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



!


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Hola!! Este thread deberia tener un espacio separado ya que a mi se me hace bola de ocho tambien.. aveces no lo encuentro.

Chiquilla -- sigo en la dieta pero menos dura (Master Cleanse) -- no se cuanto he bajado en libras pero espero que mi colesterol este en mejor sitio. El proximo mes me tocan examenes de sangre -- mientras tanto, me he pintado el cabello en rojo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Me gusta pero no se si lo podre mantener del color que quiero
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



!_

 

Hola HerGreyness!
Me podrias decir como es esa dieta,necesito bajar 20 libras pero nunca he hecho dietas,bueno no se si a herbalife se le diga dieta jeje,llevo dos meses tomando Herbalife y nada mas he bajado 5 aunque me siento muy bien.Gracias.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 5, 2009)

hola a todas! buenos dias!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Hola!! Este thread deberia tener un espacio separado ya que a mi se me hace bola de ocho tambien.. aveces no lo encuentro.

Chiquilla -- sigo en la dieta pero menos dura (Master Cleanse) -- no se cuanto he bajado en libras pero espero que mi colesterol este en mejor sitio. El proximo mes me tocan examenes de sangre -- mientras tanto, me he pintado el cabello en rojo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Me gusta pero no se si lo podre mantener del color que quiero
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



!_

 
HerGreyness: 
que bueno que has podido continuar en la dieta Master Cleanse, lo investigue mucho, creo que mi situacion no seria bueno hacerlo porque tengo muchos responsabilidades como manejar mis hijos todos dias y trabajar sin falta. creo la falta de comida me haria mucho daño! like i'd probably pass out! pero te admiro que has podido hacerlo y esperamos que su colesterol se ha bajado.
oh! y has pintado tu pelo de rojo. nos puedes enseñar una foto?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Hola HerGreyness!
Me podrias decir como es esa dieta,necesito bajar 20 libras pero nunca he hecho dietas,bueno no se si a herbalife se le diga dieta jeje,llevo dos meses tomando Herbalife y nada mas he bajado 5 aunque me siento muy bien.Gracias._

 
aqui esta el link para informacion sobre la dieta de Master Cleanse
mas bien es el libro
http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf
y los grupos de support
Master Cleanse Forum - Master Cleanser Lemonade Diet :: View Forum - General Questions
tambien HerGreyness nos puede decir como fue su experiencia personal con la dieta


----------



## Purple (Aug 6, 2009)

Hola! Buenos dias a todas...como amanecieron hoy?
Yo intentando ponerme a dieta, espero que ahora si pueda!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mi ropa ya no me queda y prefiero gastar mi dinero en maquillaje que en comprar ropa nueva.


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2009)

^^^ Cansada como siempre! 

Te entiendo totalmente...yo tambien prefiero comprar maquillaje que algun otra cosa.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 6, 2009)

yo igual bien cansada! desperte media hora tarde para el trabajo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en total llegue una hora tarde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lo que yo creo es mas facil para estar saludable es no mas poner a comer mejor, mas frutas, vegetables, pollo, pescado, no comer tanta grasa y comidas procesadas. 
yo depues de hacer muchas "dietas" en mi vida, lo que yo aprendi es que si tu no cambias tu manera de comer, seguro que vas a volver a subir el peso que lograste a perder mientras hacias tu "dieta". 
yo ya tengo 20+ libras que perdi, casi solo por cambiar mi forma de comer. 
tal vez haiga perdido mas si me pongo a hacer mas ejercicios. pero como una mama que trabaja tiempo completo como yo, a veces estoy cansada y no tengo energia. pero siempre estoy haciendo el esfuerzo para cocinar saludable para mi y mis hijos todo los dias. y la verdad que el cambio me ha hecho muy bien, tengo menos dolores estomacales y claro estoy perdiendo peso!!! yo solamente empeze en medio de junio, despues de ya estar muy sobre peso y tener problemas de salud.


----------



## mafalda (Aug 7, 2009)

... pero chicas, tengo tanta envidia... si tuviera la posibilidad de pasar este verano en las Américas, me comería tanta fruta, pero tenemos que mudarnos así que no nos queda el tiempo ni para un viaje muy breve...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 7, 2009)

hola mafalda!
ya me recordaste de los vendedores de frutas picadas como mango, sandia, piña...
y luego echan chile y limon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aqui donde vivo solo hay una tienda que conosco donde venden, pero cuando vivia en california y wisconsin, los vendedores andaba siempre por las calles, como tambien los que venden paletas de nieve!


----------



## n_c (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^ Oooohhh si la fruta que venden esos carritos me encanta!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 13, 2009)

hola
como estan muchachas?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 14, 2009)

Yum! Tengo ansias de fruta fresca desde ase unos dias. Quiero mango, con jicama, pepino y naranjas con chile y limon. 

Ayer mi mama iva a cocinar barbacoa de pollo, pero a lo ultimo nos dio flojera, y ordenamos sushi. La barbacoa la vamos hacer mejor la semana que biene.

planes para el fin de semana?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^ hey ruby_woo!
voy a la boda de mi prima y tambien visito mi esposo en wisconsin este jueves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pero tengo que regresar al trabajo el lunes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ya se me esta antojando pollo a la parilla. la ultima vez que hice pollo, dure unas horas asando pollo, turkey burgers y luego hice calabazitas (grilled zucchini) con sazon Mrs. Dash. Salio delicioso!


----------



## Purple (Aug 19, 2009)

hola a todas! anoche pase muy mal la noche, asi que ahora me estoy durmiendo en la oficina, se me cierran los ojos frente al monitor de la computadora, por eso entre a specktra a despejarme un poco la mente y pensar en cosas diferentes que no sea números, cálculos y trabajo. Prefiero pensar en que colores de maquillaje me aplicare los proximos dias, buscar ideas y leer sobre las nuevas colecciones.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 19, 2009)

hola purple!

tambien tengo mucho sueño, pero tengo muchas cosas que hacer porque salgo de viaje mañana

Shhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 asi me paso todo los dias entretenida en specktra!


----------



## Purple (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hola purple!

tambien tengo mucho sueño, pero tengo muchas cosas que hacer porque salgo de viaje mañana

Shhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 asi me paso todo los dias entretenida en specktra!_

 

que padre! a donde viajas? es de trabajo?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 20, 2009)

no es de trabajo, voy de vacaciones por el fin de semana no mas


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hola, Saludos a todos.
Mi nombre es Patricia pero todos me llaman "Trish"  soy puertoriquena y vivo en Lancaster, PA.  
Tengo 2 ninas y estoy con ustedes en lo de rebajar, estoy super gorda y mi ropa no me silven.


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_yo igual bien cansada! desperte media hora tarde para el trabajo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en total llegue una hora tarde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lo que yo creo es mas facil para estar saludable es no mas poner a comer mejor, mas frutas, vegetables, pollo, pescado, no comer tanta grasa y comidas procesadas. 
yo depues de hacer muchas "dietas" en mi vida, lo que yo aprendi es que si tu no cambias tu manera de comer, seguro que vas a volver a subir el peso que lograste a perder mientras hacias tu "dieta". 
yo ya tengo 20+ libras que perdi, casi solo por cambiar mi forma de comer. 
tal vez haiga perdido mas si me pongo a hacer mas ejercicios. pero como una mama que trabaja tiempo completo como yo, a veces estoy cansada y no tengo energia. pero siempre estoy haciendo el esfuerzo para cocinar saludable para mi y mis hijos todo los dias. y la verdad que el cambio me ha hecho muy bien, tengo menos dolores estomacales y claro estoy perdiendo peso!!! yo solamente empeze en medio de junio, despues de ya estar muy sobre peso y tener problemas de salud._

 

Que bien, es un buen ejemplo para los ninos y les estas creando buenos abitos a ellos


----------



## Purple (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beby24* 

 
_Hola, Saludos a todos.
Mi nombre es Patricia pero todos me llaman "Trish"  soy puertoriquena y vivo en Lancaster, PA.  
Tengo 2 ninas y estoy con ustedes en lo de rebajar, estoy super gorda y mi ropa no me silven.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hola Trish! bienvenida a Specktra en español 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 28, 2009)

hola beby24!
como han estado chicas? yo bien disfrutando todavia de mis vacaciones!


----------



## n_c (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hola beby24!
como han estado chicas? *yo bien disfrutando todavia de mis vacaciones!*_

 
Que bueno! Ojala y te la pases bien


----------



## Purple (Sep 1, 2009)

Que padre! yo todavia no tengo vacaciones, hasta octubre, pero mi hija ya regreso a la escuela, asi que ya estoy mas relajada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Me urgen unas vacaciones, levantarme tarde y salir de esta ciudad donde hace tanto calor, hace 2 dias estuvimos a 50 grados C!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow que caliente q tal locas?


----------



## Purple (Sep 5, 2009)

que novedades tienen?


----------



## BARBIE4U (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola Chicas,

Yo hablo español entre otras cosas porque soy española.

Si alguien quiere clases de Español, gratis a cambio de clases de Ingles,  el messenger podemos intentarlo.

Asi algo aprenderemos, y seguro que hacemos buenas amistades y charlar sobre lo que mas nos gusta que es el maquillaje.

Podeis enviarme privados.

Besos


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola chicas!

Que gusto me da saber que hay tantas niñas que hablan español 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nunca lo hubiera imaginado jijii

Recuerdo que encontre este lugar porque entraba al foro de vogue español y ahi subieron unas fotos de una chica que tenia el nick de kitty algo y me encanto su maquillaje... y que entro aqui y veo que hay cientos de niñas subiendo tutoriales y demas....pues me hice fan de specktra

Igual mi ingles no es muy bueno apenas hace unos meses termine mi curso, pero creo que gracias a specktra a mejorado un monton LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Y bueno aun no logro dominar el difuminado jijijiji pero aun asi me gusta ver los tutoriales y fotitos, espero algun dia lograrlo.


Saludos desde el norte de Mexico! 

PS. _Si alguien le interesa aprender español o mejorarlo me puede contactar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 por este medio y con gusto les ayudo_


----------



## Merula (Oct 10, 2009)

hola! otra más aquí ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soy de puerto rico. que nítido es comunicarse con ustedes - dios sabe que necesito la p ráctica!


----------



## Purple (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_Hola chicas!

Que gusto me da saber que hay tantas niñas que hablan español 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nunca lo hubiera imaginado jijii

Recuerdo que encontre este lugar porque entraba al foro de vogue español y ahi subieron unas fotos de una chica que tenia el nick de kitty algo y me encanto su maquillaje... y que entro aqui y veo que hay cientos de niñas subiendo tutoriales y demas....pues me hice fan de specktra

Igual mi ingles no es muy bueno apenas hace unos meses termine mi curso, pero creo que gracias a specktra a mejorado un monton LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Y bueno aun no logro dominar el difuminado jijijiji pero aun asi me gusta ver los tutoriales y fotitos, espero algun dia lograrlo.


Saludos desde el norte de Mexico! 

PS. Si alguien le interesa aprender español o mejorarlo me puede contactar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 por este medio y con gusto les ayudo_

 
Hola! yo tambien soy del norte de Mexico! de que ciudad eres?
Por lo que veo somos muchas que hablamos espanol por aqui, que bueno!


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Hola! yo tambien soy del norte de Mexico! de que ciudad eres?
Por lo que veo somos muchas que hablamos espanol por aqui, que bueno!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

soy de Mexicali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y tu?


----------



## Purple (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_soy de Mexicali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y tu?_

 
Tambien soy de Mexicali! que bueno que ya somos 2


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Tambien soy de Mexicali! que bueno que ya somos 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


hey que padre..yo le he dicho a algunas amigas que entro aqui pero como que les da flojerita jiji, no me imagine que hubiera alguien mas de Mxli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A que otros foros de maquillaje entras? yo entro a *este* que es español, muy padre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se los recomiendo.


----------



## Purple (Oct 23, 2009)

No habia entrado a ese foro que dices, solo a Makeupgeek.com, Temptalia y a Specktra, pero ese que mencionas tambien se ve padre.


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 23, 2009)

si yo igual entro a esos que mencionas

y en youtube cuales son tus favoritas? yo de plano me abri una cuenta para ir marcandolos


----------



## Purple (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mexicana32* 

 
_si yo igual entro a esos que mencionas

y en youtube cuales son tus favoritas? yo de plano me abri una cuenta para ir marcandolos_

 
Fijate que yo tambien abri una cuenta para ir marcandolos, porque a veces empiezo a ver alguno y no alcanzo a terminarlo de ver, asi que lo marco y despues cuando estoy desocupada puedo verlo completo.
Sobre todo me encanta ver los videos de como organizan sus colecciones de maquillaje y las cosas que cada una compra.
Ademas de los "reviews" para saber que conviene comprar y que no.

Donde compras tus cosas de MAC? en el Centro? San Diego? o por internet?


----------



## mexicana32 (Nov 9, 2009)

Pues no tengo mucho de MAC pero lo que tengo lo he comprado en el mall del Centro y cuando llego ir a Sandi en fashion valley

Por internet no mas no doy una, me suscribi a paypal pero no entendi naa de naa


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 21, 2009)

Hola!!... hay alguien por aqui? 
o desaparecieron??


----------



## Purple (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola a todas! hay que revivir este foro, lo tenemos muy abandonado!!
Que les han parecido las colecciones lanzadas por MAC este año? mi me tienen en bancarrota, sobre todo Spring Colour Forecast con los lipsticks (compre 5!!) y los blush Ombres (3 para mi pobre cartera) asi que ya se imaginarán como quedé: feliz y preocupada a la vez, jajajaja, pero disfrutandolos tooodos los días, Saludos a todas!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 11, 2010)

Hola chicas
Feliz Primavera!
les estoy escribiendo de mi juego Wii pero pronto estare entrando mas seguido. Tengo muchas cosas nuevas pasando en mi vida. y extranaba mucho poder aprender tantos cosas aqui en Specktra.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

Hola todas me e desaparecido un tiempo como estan todas?


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

Hooola chicas!  Soy una gringa de los EE.UU. Mi familia es de Europa y no tengo ningun pariente hispanohablante... pero pasé mucho tiempo estudiando español y también viví un rato en Chile!  Siempre estoy buscando oportunidades para practicar mi español (amigos, YT videos, cualquier cosa). Si alguien quiere hacer un intercambio de idiomas o simplemente platicarme, estoy disponible!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 15, 2015)

BandNerdChic said:


> Siempre estoy buscando oportunidades para practicar mi español (amigos, YT videos, cualquier cosa). Si alguien quiere hacer un intercambio de idiomas o simplemente platicarme, estoy disponible!!


 
  Que tal! Yo soy nacida en Guatemala pero vivo en NY. 
  Un gusto! 

  Cualquier cosa que quieras platicar aqui estoy!

  Saludos!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 6, 2015)

K padre k hay un thread en Español!!! Mi familia es Mexicana y somos obsesionados con maquillarnos (-os xk hay un chico k se maquilla con nosotros tambn). Soy bilingue pero mis tias y primas no, kiero compartir specktra con ellas! Si todavia uds usan este thread, traigo la familia! Pa empezar, estoy bien cansada de usar mi mascara de MUFE xk se cuesta mucha x algo k se acaba tan rapido... Prefiero marcas mas baratas para mascara. Me gustan maybelline y cover girl pero dejan manchas negras bajo los ojos cuando uso bloqueador solar o aceite, o si estoy sudando... K usan uds? Cual marca y cual producto especifico? Prefiero algo dramatico, xk tengo pestañas rubias. Kiero pestañas largas y negras y gruesas... Finalmente, he comprado unos labiales de YSL, rouge pur couture (xk gasto dinero...) alguna de uds tiene los colores 64 o 65? No puedo encontrar swatches


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 6, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> K padre k hay un thread en Español!!! Mi familia es Mexicana y somos obsesionados con maquillarnos (-os xk hay un chico k se maquilla con nosotros tambn). Soy bilingue pero mis tias y primas no, kiero compartir specktra con ellas! Si todavia uds usan este thread, traigo la familia! Pa empezar, estoy bien cansada de usar mi mascara de MUFE xk se cuesta mucha x algo k se acaba tan rapido... Prefiero marcas mas baratas para mascara. Me gustan maybelline y cover girl pero dejan manchas negras bajo los ojos cuando uso bloqueador solar o aceite, o si estoy sudando... K usan uds? Cual marca y cual producto especifico? Prefiero algo dramatico, xk tengo pestañas rubias. Kiero pestañas largas y negras y gruesas... Finalmente, he comprado unos labiales de YSL, rouge pur couture (xk gasto dinero...) alguna de uds tiene los colores 64 o 65? No puedo encontrar swatches


  Hola que tal!
  Utiliza un rimel contra agua, asi no se te va a manchar abajo del ojo. Te recomiendo "The Rocket", contra agua, es muy buena y la venden en las farmacias como por 6 dolares. 
  Con los labiales no te puedo ayudar, pero tal vez pasate por el foro de YSL y encuentras lo q buscas.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hola que tal! Utiliza un rimel contra agua, asi no se te va a manchar abajo del ojo. Te recomiendo "The Rocket", contra agua, es muy buena y la venden en las farmacias como por 6 dolares.  Con los labiales no te puedo ayudar, pero tal vez pasate por el foro de YSL y encuentras lo q buscas.


  Gracias!!! Ahorita me voy a walgreens, xk ya se acabó la mascara como dos semanas pasadas y he seguido usando el poquito seco k queda  las dije a mis tias y primas k vinieran a specktra!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 6, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Gracias!!! Ahorita me voy a walgreens, xk ya se acabó la mascara como dos semanas pasadas y he seguido usando el poquito seco k queda  las dije a mis tias y primas k vinieran a specktra!


  Espero que te guste!!! 
  Claro, aqui las esperamos!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola a todas! Una española más por aquí


----------

